# Auflage - woran liegts ?



## galaxy_class (28. September 2010)

Ich habe mich grade per E-Mail mit meinem Bruder über die stetig sinkenden Ausgabenzahlen der PCGH gesprochen. Innerhalb von 3 Jahren haben sich die verkauften Ausgaben halbiert...
Die Zahlen von 2010 stehen natürlich noch nicht fest, ich schätze aber mal es geht nicht deutlich bergauf bzw. wenn es weiter bergab geht, gibt es die PCGH vll. bald nicht mehr ?

Bin gespannt auf Kommentare und Meinungen... Woran liegts und kann man dagegen was tun ? 



			
				mir schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das liegt an 3 Punkten:
> 
> 
> 1) Internet: Alles was in der PCGH steht kann man sich auch irgentwo aus dem I-Net holen
> ...


----------



## Shi (28. September 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass 3) ein Grund ist, es gibt ja ständig neue HW!


----------



## rabensang (28. September 2010)

Vielleicht liegts auch einfach an den Idioten, die die PCGH als illegalen Downlaod bereitstellen

warum sollte man das Heft dann noch kaufen?

Ich finde diese Schattenseite des Internets vollkommen wiederlich, weil die mühselig erbrachte Arbeit einfach komplett entwertet wird.


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2010)

Ich bevorzuge immer noch die Print-Version.  Die kann ich wenigstens überall mit hin nehmen. 

Aber rabensang hat vollkommen recht. Wenn man gegen die Leute nicht vorgeht, dann wird das nie enden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2010)

Ich halte 3) nicht für ganz unbedeutend, es verstärkt aber 1) :
Die Präferenz für Offline-Medien ist genauso wie "6€, die man über hat" bei jungen Personen weniger oft anzutreffen. Da sich PCGH an Spieler richtet, wäre das aber der größte Pool für neue potentielle Leser, die es somit nicht im gewünschten Maße gibt. Umgekehrt führt die zwangsläufige Wiederholung von Themen aber zu einem Konflikt mit den alten Lesern: PCGH vermittelt Wissen. Wer sie schon länger liest, braucht sie eigentlich nicht mehr - und hört ggf. damit auf.
Man könnte ja auch schön erkennen, dass PCGH-X (die PCGH für Fortgeschrittene) hier im Forum für die alteingessenen/erfahrenen Leute deutlich attraktiver war. Auch Vergleiche mit der c't ziehen die gleichen Leute, die sich auch über die "Spam-Kiddies" im Forum aufregen.

-> Das allgemeine Schrumpfen des Printmarktes zugunsten von Onlinequellen trifft PCGH etwas härter, als andere, weil die Gründe beim normalen Durchstrom von Lesern aus der PCGH-Zielgruppen besonders schwer wirken.

Imho sind aber so aspekte wie "Aktualität" wichtiger. Früher hat man PCGH gekauft, um über neue Hardware informiert sein - diese Aufgabe kann ein Printmedium gegenüber der Online-Konkurrenz aber nicht für sich beanspruchen.

Notebooks sind dagegen imho vollkommen egal. Die ersetzen Bürorechner, aber keine reinen Spielmaschienen - und damit nicht die Hardware der PCGH-Leserschaft. Da ist eher die Wandlung der Software vom komplexen Stück Technik zum bedienerfreundlichen Designerstück ein Faktor:
Früher hat man PCGH auch gekauft, damit der Rechner überhaupt macht, was er soll. Heute tut er das von alleine und auch Mainboards deutlich weniger zickig.


----------



## galaxy_class (28. September 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht wundern, ich habe die Beträge mal in's Feedback geschoben.


 Sorry, ich bin nach langen Jahren nur print PCGH'ler nun auch mal neu in die online Welt eingestigen und kenne mich dementsprechend noch nicht so aus hier. Aber irgentwie wird die Diskussion jetzt verzerrt ?! Vielleicht sollte man mein topic schließen oder aber die Beiträge kopieren statt zu verschieben ? Danke ! 

BTW: 





> Gehäuse kann ich nichts zu sagen, da es mich persönlich keinen Meter interessiert.


 Bis der blöde Mugen mal nicht hineingepasst hat, hat es mich das auch nicht  
An der Stelle: Leider waren bezüglich der Kompatiblität zwischen Kühlern und Gehäusen tatsächlich keine Infos in dem Artikel ...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. September 2010)

Ich habe noch nichts gefunden, was ins Antec P182 SE nicht passt 

Die Splittung daher, weil's stark gen allgemeines Feedback ging. Evtl. schieb ich's wieder rein - aber iwie ist's kaputt.


----------



## BikeRider (28. September 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge immer noch die Print-Version.  Die kann ich wenigstens überall mit hin nehmen.


Ich bevorzuge auch die Print-Version. Und gekauft wird sie beim Shoppen.


rabensang schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts auch einfach an den Idioten, die die PCGH als illegalen Downlaod bereitstellen
> warum sollte man das Heft dann noch kaufen?
> 
> Ich finde diese Schattenseite des Internets vollkommen widerlich, weil  die mühselig erbrachte Arbeit einfach komplett entwertet wird.


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Eliteknight (29. September 2010)

Das liegt weniger an illegalen kopien, als an dem Internet.
Nicht nur die PCGH verliert an auflagen auch die Spielezeitschrifen wie Gamestar etc.

Das liegt einfach daran das Tests in Hefts meist verspätet erst erscheinen, bei Hardware noch schlimmer, manche erscheinen gar nicht...
Wo ist z.B. der Test zu dem neuen G930 Gaming Headset von Logitech?

Genau solche verspätungen bei veröffentlichungen solcher Tests im vergleich zum Inet reduzieren die Auflage, da man alles was man wissen will meist aus dem Internet schon kennt, bis es dann mal im Heft erscheint.

Durch klicks auf die Seite bekommen diese ja auch Geld, aber man bekommt halt nur viele, wenn man aktuell ist und neue Tests zu neuen Produkten frühzeitig veröffentlicht.
Was hier nicht immer passiert, selbst neuste Gaminghardware wird erst erheblich später getestet als sie erschienen ist.
Wie z.B. das erwähnte Headset....

Da fragt man sich ja wer dafür verantwortlich ist....


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2010)

> Wo ist z.B. der Test zu dem neuen G930 Gaming Headset von Logitech?
> 
> Genau solche verspätungen bei veröffentlichungen solcher Tests im vergleich zum Inet reduzieren die Auflage, da man alles was man wissen will meist aus dem Internet schon kennt, bis es dann mal im Heft erscheint.




Lieber warte ich eine qualifizierten Test von dem Ding ab, bevor ich mich auf die Test verlasse die im Bild-Niveau geschrieben sind. Soviel Geduld hab ich dann schon.


----------



## Eliteknight (29. September 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Lieber warte ich eine qualifizierten Test von dem Ding ab, bevor ich mich auf die Test verlasse die im Bild-Niveau geschrieben sind. Soviel Geduld hab ich dann schon.



Also ich weiß ja nicht auf welchen Seiten ihr sonst noch so lesen tut, aber vorallem wenn man über den deutschen Tellerrand hinausschaut, gibt es genug ansehnliche Seiten die auch gute Tests durchführen.

Und das der Test dann zudem viel früher im Internet erscheint als im Heft, hat nix mit Bild-Niveau zu tun, dass sind Tatsachen und im Heft ist dann genau der gleiche Test wie auf der Inet-Seite nur viel später!


----------



## galaxy_class (29. September 2010)

Mag sein das ich da wirklich ein bisschen zu konservativ bin, aber ich verlasse mich lieber auf ein kompetentes Team als auf das I-Net. Da kann ja schließlich jeder alles schreiben. 
Über den "Tellerrand" habe ich aber tatsächlich noch nicht geschaut. So dringend wars noch nie... 

Tatsache ist wohl das es nur-print Magazine immer schwerer haben. Als zweites Standbein ist, wie bei Zeitungen, das Internet immer wichtiger. Ich denke schon das es PCGH ganz gut gelungen ist offline und online contents zu verknüpfen. Ob es aber reicht, wenn der printmarkt weiter wegbricht, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Daniel_M (30. September 2010)

Eliteknight schrieb:


> Wo ist z.B. der Test zu dem neuen G930 Gaming Headset von Logitech?




Ist gerade in Arbeit - ich hatte das G930 gestern noch auf 

Leider kam das Muster nicht eher.


----------



## Eliteknight (30. September 2010)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Ist gerade in Arbeit - ich hatte das G930 gestern noch auf
> 
> Leider kam das Muster nicht eher.



Gut zu hören*g*
Und wann werdet ihr den Test fertig haben?

So eine Frage am Rande, wenn man einen USB/Klinke adapter benutzt, und die station z.B. in den Kopfhörer-Anschluss am Monitor steckt, liefert es dann noch den Sound, oder funktioniert es ausschließlich wenn der PC an ist mit der Software.
Oder kann man diese wie bei der G700 Maus auch intern speichern?


----------



## winhistory (11. Oktober 2010)

Meine Meinung ist das sich die ganze Hardwarelandschaft enorm für Spieler verändert hat. als das heft startete kam in 0,5-1 Jahres Abständen ne neue Grafikkartengeneration raus. CPUs kamen immer höher im takt, spiele sahen jedes jahr besser aus.

Heute sind viele leute von kommerziellen spielen weg, zu alt, lieber kasual oder genervt vom kopierschutz. Auch hat sich an der grafik seit 3-4 Jahren kaum noch etwas getan. grund ist einfach das es zu teuer/aufwändig ist noch detailierte models zu bauen. Deswegen setzt pcgh inzwischen bei den teuren karten auf HD Auflösungen mit sonstwas für Antialaising. Das geht aber an der realität vorbei. nen genügsamer spieler brauchte in den letzten 2-3 jahren nicht aufrüsten. Selbst mit ner 8800 von nvidia steht man noch gut da.

Schwierig ist das argument "aktualität". Für mich ist es nicht ganz so wichtig ob ich ein paar tage früher oder später von einer neuerung höre. Meistens interessiert es mich eh nur wenn ich vorhaben aufzurüsten, was in letzter zeit eher weniger vorkam. und wenn langweile komponenten wie speicher oder platte.

Wichtiger ist mir da eher die qualität der informationen. Und ich muss sagen da kann pcgh sich nicht mehr mit früher vergleichen. Gerade den bereich crosspromotion finde ich bei der heutigen zeitschrift furchtbar. wie kann man nen tester ernst nehmen, wenn der mit hardwareherstellern zeug in der eigenen zeitschrift anbietet?

Zudem hat pcgh, wie andere zeitschriften im vergleich zu c't nen geringen reportagen anteil. Tests finde ich überall, produktneuigkeiten umso mehr. Und den 2000ten "ich baue ein pc" workshop braucht kein mensch.

Für das gebotene ist es mir zu teuer, als produktinformation+ wäre mir das heft vielleicht 99 cent wert. das ist aber wohl preislich total utopisch....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Oktober 2010)

winhistory schrieb:


> Tests finde ich überall



Tests gibt's überall, ja. Wo aber gibt es außer bei uns riesige Marktübersichten, bei denen teils 50 Produkte gegenüberstehen? Nirgends.  Mal ab davon ist nicht jeder Test ein guter Test.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## plusminus (13. Oktober 2010)

winhistory schrieb:


> Wichtiger ist mir da eher die qualität der informationen. Und ich muss sagen da kann pcgh sich nicht mehr mit früher vergleichen. Gerade den bereich crosspromotion finde ich bei der heutigen zeitschrift furchtbar. wie kann man nen tester ernst nehmen, wenn der mit hardwareherstellern zeug in der eigenen zeitschrift anbietet?
> 
> 
> Danke ist auch meine Meinung,und denke wenn das so weitergeht (GraKa Quartett anstatt guter Druckqualität!?! usw...) nimmt die pcgh bald keiner mehr ernst.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Oktober 2010)

winhistory schrieb:


> wie kann man nen tester ernst nehmen, wenn der mit hardwareherstellern zeug in der eigenen zeitschrift anbietet?


Beispiel bitte .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Oktober 2010)

*@ plusminus*

Für die Druckqualität sind wir nicht verantwortlich. Wir arbeiten so oder so mit HW-Herstellern zusammen, das ist für informative Tests notwendig. Unsere PCGH-PCs haben keinen Einfluss auf die redaktionelle Arbeit, da kommt nur rein, was wir aufgrund unserer Tests als gut erachten. So langsam haben wir deine negative Sichtweise alle verstanden, du musst sie nicht ständig wiederholen und mit haltlosen Behauptungen kombinieren.


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Tests gibt's überall, ja. Wo aber gibt es außer bei uns riesige Marktübersichten, bei denen teils 50 Produkte gegenüberstehen? Nirgends.  Mal ab davon ist nicht jeder Test ein guter Test.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Jo also ich finde PCGH TOP! Aber bspw bei Chip gibts das auch und das mit noch mehr Produkten, allerdings lese ich Chip nicht mehr nachdem mir etwas komisches bei denen Aufgefallen ist:
Der Phenom 2 955BE war in allen Spiele/Benchmarks schlchter als der i5 750 und trotzdem lag er bei der Leistungsbewertung weiter oben? Fail 
Aber bei PCGH hab ich bis jetzt (fast) keine Info gefunden die Falsch war, außer eben die Information war zu diesem Zeitpunkt einfach noch nicht richtig "erhältlich" so das PCGH nichts dafür konnte 
mfg Wa1lock
PS In meiner PCGH waren Knicke und 2 Seiten ließen sich Herauß nehmen, ist das bei der Ausgabe normal???


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Oktober 2010)

Das ist nicht normal. Bei Ersatz-Wunsch bitte den Service oder mich kontaktieren.


----------



## winhistory (14. Oktober 2010)

Das Problem an den Marktübersichten ist, das die veraltet sind, wenn sie rauskommen. geschweige denn, das die niemals verfügbarkeit garantieren.

War das nen akt damals ne 6800 gt zu kaufen. zudem ist auch die beste marktübersicht nie realistisch. bei meinen lieblingshändlern gibts immer teile die nicht getestet wurden, oder natürlich nicht die die getestet wurden.

Was ich mit der kooperation meinte: Der tolle PCGH speicher, und die diversen PCs die in zusammenarbeit mit händlern entstehen. man kungelt mit händler, man kriegt samples von händler, huch schau mal das gibts da exklusiv....

und am ende passt wieder die kritik mit der marktübersicht.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Oktober 2010)

Gut, dann zeige uns mal eine MÜ die nicht veraltet ist wenn die Zeitschrift in den Regalen steht . Ich denke das die so aktuell sind wie es der Abgabetermin erlaubt, zumal auch Exemplare getestet worden sind, die in den bekannteren Shops so gut wie immer (zum Zeitpunkt des Erscheinens der Ausgabe) auch verfügbar sind.

Und wenn ein Hersteller sich entscheiden sollte ein Testsample nur einer Zeitschrift anzubieten, dann ist und bleibt das deren Sache/Problem. Hat ja eigendlich nur nachteile für die durch weniger "Werbung".


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Oktober 2010)

Unsere Marktübersichten sind immer aktuell, da wir gewöhnlich nur neue Produkte testen. Das geht so weit, dass wir z. B. manchmal Grafikkarten im Test haben, die erst nach Erscheinen des Hefts so langsam in Shops spawnen. Ansonsten siehe nfsgame – unsere Probanden sind normalerweise bei Hefterscheinen im Internet (Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals) erhältlich. Wenn du auf einen bestimmten Händler versteift bist, ist das natürlich ein Problem – aber keines unserer Tests. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist nicht normal. Bei Ersatz-Wunsch bitte den Service oder mich kontaktieren.


Ok dann ists ja gut hab mich schon gewundert warum die Seiten da gelöst waren  Aber Ersatz brauch ich keinen das Heft ist auch so Super 
mfg


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Oktober 2010)

> 3) Wiederholen sich die Themen natürlich auch. Wenn jemand 5 Jahre PCGH liest, wird es vielleicht doch mal langweilig. D.h. die alten Leser steigen irgendwann aus und junge Leser kommen wg. Punkt 2) nicht nach...


Seit 7 Jahren lese ich die PCGH und freue mich immer wieder wie ein Schneekönig wenn eine neue Print Monat für Monat raus kommt. Die Jungen Leser können die PCGH nicht schätzen und deswegen wechseln viele die Magazine wie die Unterwäsche.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2010)

Passend zum Thema:
Web-Angebote nicht für Zeitungssterben verantwortlich - 18.10.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## hyperionical (18. Oktober 2010)

Aus meiner Sicht kann ich nur sagen das es an Themenvielfalt fehlt und man, wie weiter oben schon erwähnt, irgendwann gelangweilt ist von 100dersten Test von CPU-Luftkühlern.
 Dabei werden viele Themen wie. z.B. Wasserkühlung (locker 5 Ausgaben+ am Ende ein Sonderheft) und Modding zu nahezu 100% ausgelassen, obwohl gerade diese Themen intressant sind. Desweiteren besteht seit ich die Zeitung lese immernoch ein und daselbe Problem - es wird zwar ein großes Special angekündigt, aber Umfang und Art der Artikel sind dann oft mehr als nur entäuschend.
 Gerade wenn man die aktive Community sieht und hier Reviews von privat sieht ist es oft schon beeindruckend was da geleistet wird, wodurch man sich fragt warum nicht mehr auf diese Ressource zurückgegriffen wird da die Lesertests sich doch sehr in Grenzen halten und deren "zufällige" Verteilung mir nicht sinnvoll erscheint.

So genug Kritik hier mal meine Vorschläge:

 - echte ausführliche Specials (lieber dafür etwas weglassen)
 - Themen wie Wakü und Modding beachten
 - Abo-Integration ins Onlineangebot (Heftarchiv, Downloaddatenbank, Abstimmungen über Themen)
 - gezielte Reviews durch einzelne Nutzer
 - "bessere" Tests mit Version auf DVD (z.B. solche Geilen interaktiven Testtabellen wie bei Computerbase) um selbst mehr aus euren Daten zu machen (ihr macht massen an Tests udn am Ende muss ich das 3 Balken herausdeuten?)

Das sind so meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit PCGH und auch wenn diese jetzt erstmal sehr negativ klingen an dieser Stelle auch der Hinweis das die Zeitung sicher viel Mühe macht und nicht wirklich schlecht, aber wie alles verbesserungswürdig ist.


----------



## Shi (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich fände es auch gut, wenn man als Abonnent Sonderfunktionen im Forum bekäme, siehe Luxx. Mir schwebt da zum Beispiel vor, dass man seinen Benutzertitel ändern kann, ein Premium MP wär mir nicht allzu wichtig


----------



## galaxy_class (19. Oktober 2010)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Heftarchiv


Ein read only, online Heftarchiv (ohne DL Funktion) wäre wirklich interessant... Für alle 2 Jahres-oder-länger Abonnementen zum beispiel.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. Oktober 2010)

so ein online per passwort zugänglicher,sonderbereich auf PCGHX fände ich auch gut für abo leute.
einzelne bereiche sollten aber für normale print leser per code (nicht für jeden einzelnen zusatz).ereichbar sein.
Am besten ist es auch wenn man die Print mit DVD mit einen interaktiven PDF oder einer präsatation von msworks.macht. ich kenne mich mit bürokram schlecht aus.bin beruflich handwerker.
Wo das ganze magazin drin ist,so als zugabe.DVD hatt dann den einzigsten ungeknackten kopierschutz für DVD drauf protect disk.Ohne vorkenntnisse nicht kopierbar.

Die datei hatt DRM zugriffrechte fürs lesen und ausführen aber nicht kopieren.das ist machbar.

so kann man wenn man den artikel im Heft gelesen hat und noch mehr wissen will stat einzeln die codes im heft einfach die DVD ins laufwerk und den artikel aufrufen und einen link drücken.

Zur marktübersicht
in der regel in ordnung,aber man kann die DVD dazu gebrauchen die preise per link zu aktualiesieren.es werden die aktuellen preise angzeigt,vom preisvergleich der webseite.
dann zu den test,klar das man nicht von allen herrstellern  testmuster bekommt.
Aber man kann die testmethoden per tool (benchmark)bei der PCGHX community das die einstellungen  selbständig anlegt.
die hardware ausliest und das ergebnis zu PCGH sendet anonym ohne mac addresse oder IP speicherung,nur foren name und ergebnis .
Gespeichert im user profil der PCGHX.nur für redakteure sichtbar,die per tool alle hardware configs aufgelistet bekommen.um dann die testergebnisse realitätsnah.vergleichen kann.
So bekommt man besser heraus was läuft und was nicht.
treiberversionen werden verglichen.
nee gute idee wäre noch die bsod raufzuladen und auf dem profil des PCGHX user profil speichern.
da könnte man herausfinden wiso dieser gekommen ist,bisher ist das ja eine sisifus arbeit um einen fehler zu finden,meist durch google.
ich weiss dafür gibt es debugging tools for windows,nen DVD eintrag und ein sticky auf der mainpage von PCGH.de wie man bluescreen ausliest.

dann noch den typischen was ich immer vermisse,die tabelle die früher mal in PCG drin war wo gafikkarte und CPU kombis dargestellt werden ob das spiel damit läuft oder nicht farblich gekennzeichnet drittes feld waren damals noch ram menge,viertes feld wäre vram
 so genug ideen.ich bekomme ja kein geld dafür,wenn man mal geld bekommen würde für intiligenz.

was nütz einen einen klaren verstand wenn man damit nicht sein geld verdiehnen kann.wem wohldem der besser artikulieren kann.Sprachlich.auch dann ,wen derjenige weniger grips hatt als ich, kaum vorstellbar aber wahr.


----------



## muadib (31. Oktober 2010)

Interessant ist, dass Zeitschriften wie Chip und C't seit vielen Jahren nicht weniger Zeitschriften verkaufen. Möglicherweise werden in der PCGH nicht genug Themengebiete angerissen bzw. die Anzahl der potentiellen Kunden ist bezogen auf das Themenangebot zu klein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2010)

PCGH ist halt ein Spartenformat.

Aber die bevorzugt angesprochene Zielgruppe dürfte auch einfach deutlich größere Teile ihrer Freizeit online verbringen, als der typische chip-Leser und zusätzlich werden 5,30€ einen größeren Teil des Einkommens ausmachen. (sprich: Die Leute lesen die Tests eh online und Taschengeld ist knapp)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. November 2010)

Viele sitzen dem Irrtum auf, sie bekommen das, was wir an Artikeln und Qualität in der Print haben, kostenlos online. Das ist erstens falsch und zweitens einer der Gründe, warum die Auflage nach unten rutscht. Hinzu kommen Dinge wie die Wirtschaftskrise, technische Stagnation und Cross-Platform (hallo Konsolen!) und anderes.


----------



## BikeRider (2. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> PCGH ist halt ein Spartenformat.


Richtich.
dies könnte auch der Grund sein, warum es PCGH in vielen Läden (zumindest in Bremen) immer noch nicht zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## taks (7. November 2010)

Vllt. liegts auch daran dass ich z.B. im Umkreis von 20km keinen Laden mehr finde wo PCGH verkauft wird


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. November 2010)

taks schrieb:


> Vllt. liegts auch daran dass ich z.B. im Umkreis von 20km keinen Laden mehr finde wo PCGH verkauft wird



Abonnement.  Das hat so viele Vorteile, dass ich nicht verstehe, wenn treue Kunden lieber den umständlichen Weg gehen (im wahrsten Sinne). Du kriegst die Hefte sicher, normalerweise einige Tage früher und sparst sogar Geld.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2010)

und mitlerweile gibts auch eins, das jederzeit kündbar ist


----------



## BikeRider (7. November 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Abonnement.  Das hat so viele Vorteile, dass ich nicht verstehe, wenn treue Kunden lieber den umständlichen Weg gehen (im wahrsten Sinne). Du kriegst die Hefte sicher, normalerweise einige Tage früher und sparst sogar Geld.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Es gibt aber nun mal auch Menschen, *die wollen kein Abo*, die gehen lieber in ruhe Shoppen, Kaffee trinken und lesen dabei die neuste Ausgabe von PCGH zum ersten mal, während sie ihren Kaffee genießen.
Das hat mit umständlich nichts zu tun.


----------



## Xtreme RS (7. November 2010)

> Es gibt aber nun mal auch Menschen, die wollen kein Abo, die gehen lieber in ruhe Shoppen, Kaffee trinken und lesen dabei die neuste Ausgabe von PCGH zum ersten mal, während sie ihren Kaffee genießen


Da kann ich OsFrontale nur recht geben, ich gehöre auch zu diesen Leuten und das seit nun
1 1/2 Jahren. Ich hab das Heft zufällig am Kiosk gesehen.^^

Aber ich denke das Hauptproblem wird wohl die von Natur aus eher kleine Zielgruppe sein.
Wenn interessiert Hardware, die man sich eigentlich nicht Leisten kann (zumindest im Halbjahresrythmus nicht). Die meisten werden sich,wenn überhaupt, bei Bedarf einlesen.
Andere werdet ihr nicht anlocken können, wenn sie sich mit dem billigen Einheitsbrei einschlägiger Elektromärkte zufrieden geben.

Also an der Qualität der Tests und Anleitungen kanns nicht liegen... ich habe schon viele Magazine von der Computer Bild, PC Praxis bis hin zur C't gelesen, aber ihr seid mit Abstand die Besten für den Hobby-PC-Freak 

Viele meiner Kaufentscheidungen traff ich aufgrund von euren Tests, ( meine HD 5870, den EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner BE, mein Antec 1200 und die 4 ausstehenden Corsair Force F60 *freu* ) bereut hab ichs nie.

Aber das tollste ist diese riesige Community, in der ich auch seit neustem Mitglied bin, ich lese hier genauso lange mit, wie ich das Magazin lese. (Allein Heute waren das schon 2-3 Stunden).

PS gibts das PCGH-Add-On auch bald für Hardwareversand.de , so ca bis Anfang nächsten Monats ? ^^

MfG
Xtreme RS


----------



## Jagiełło (7. November 2010)

Ich kaufe im Durchschnitt ca. jede 2te Print, ein Abo hab ich nie erwägt, aus Gründen, die OsFrontale genannt hat und wegen dem Geld...

Die Qualität der Print ist nach wie vor sehr gut und für ein ausgesprochenes Nischenprodukt halt ich die PCGH gar nicht mal, wenngleich auch solche Produkte Erfolg haben können...Solangs die Kosten für die Leute deckt, die das Mag machen, ist es doch schön, wenn nicht nur Masseninteressen bedient werden.

Ne Print in der Hand, die man überall lesen kann, ohne Umstände, ist  doch was feines^^ Die 5,30 sind allerdings schon ein Grund. Als die PCA auf 5,50 zuging, war ich froh, dass die PCGH noch bei 5 lag...

Ich schätze, dass es für die PCGH trotz minimal niedrigerer Leserreichweite mittelfristig besser aussieht als für die PCA, der fehlen jetzt einfach die Alleinstellungsmerkmale im Vergleich zur PC Games. In sofern könnte sich die "Spezialisierung" der PCGH sogar als Vorteil erweisen.

Ich finde z.B. das PDF-Archiv auf der DVD super. Aber eine abonnentenexklusive Site bräucht ich jetzt nich, dass wär ja in gewissem Sinne ne paysite...^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2010)

PCA gibts immer noch? 

Aber Spielemagazine stecken tatsächlich in einer noch blöderen Nische: Die haben genauso billigere und aktuellere Online-Konkurrenz. Zusätzlich drängt aber noch CBS mit einem kaum zu schlagenden Preis/Vollversionverhältniss von unten her und entweder verscherzt man es sich mit den Publishern (ohne deren Exklusivdeals und Vorabinformationen die 80% der Zeitschrift fehlen würden) oder wird von zunehmend mehr Lesern als parteiisch und unbrauchbar eingestuft.
Und Alleinstellungsmerkmale wie aufwendige Netzteiltests oder solide Geräuschmessungen, die unprofessionelle Onlineprojekte nicht stemmen können, gibt es im Spielebereich auch nicht. Tests auf dem Niveau von PCA, PCG & Co kann jeder mit genug Zeit und ein bißchen Hirn im Kopf selber machen.


----------



## Jagiełło (8. November 2010)

Problematisch ist bei PCA (unahängig davon, wie man zum alten Konzept stand) und PC Games außerdem, dass beide Hefte heute im Prinzip aus einer Redaktion stammen und inhaltlich wie formal fast gleich sind, wenn auch nicht unbedingt schlecht. 
Ich stimme dir zu, die Spiele-Mags sind in einem Dilemma was die "Lobbyarbeit" mit den Publishern betrifft. Ein aktuelles beispiel ist die meiner Meinung nach zu hohe Wertung für G4 Arcania in beiden Mags. Man vergab 79%, also annähernd "sehr gut", was das Game nun beim besten Willen nich erfüllen kann. An den Redakteurskommentaren war dann auch abzulesen, dass die Wertung wohl weniger ihre eigenen Meinungen zum Game widerspiegelt. 

An 4Players.de z.B. wollte JoWood nach kritischer Vorberichterstattung keine Testmuster mehr verschicken...

Das Konzept der PCGH halte ich für zukunftsfähig, da im HW-Bereich tatsächlich einige Restriktionen wegfallen und es nur ein solches Mag in Deutschland gibt. Bisher haben mir die neuen Features gefallen, am Mag wird gearbeitet, das merkt man.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2010)

Ich hab nur Angst, dass irgendwelche "Wachstum!"-BWLer die Macht bei Computec übernehmen. Diverse Entwicklungen, die PCGH in den letzten Jahren versucht hat, erweckten bei mir den Eindruck, dass man sich unbedingt vergößern wollte. Aber genau das geht eben ~gar nicht, wenn man seine Nische bereits zu 100% abdeckt und wenn man nicht aufpasst, steht man am Ende mit einer Red da, die man sich gar nicht leisten kann 
(wenn man mal bedenkt, dass PCGH anfangs iirc mit 6 Reds angefangen hat und heute 11 Leute auf der Red-Seite prangen, zu denen noch eine Reihe freier Mitarbeiter und externer Tester kommen...)


----------



## Jagiełło (8. November 2010)

Schlecht wärs halt, wenn man ein sinvolles Konzept bei dem Versuch opfert, anderweitige Einbußen im Verlag auszugleichen. Gewisse Wachstumschancen hat die PCGH sicher, die müsste man nur sorgfältig ausloten. Der "Wachstums-BWLer" an sich ist dazu sicherlich wenig geeignet


----------



## KralleRalle (14. November 2010)

Ich habe  die PCGH auch im ABO und lese sie eigentlich auch ganz gerne . ich würde mir nur manchmal wünschen , das der Stoff nicht ganz so trocken präsentiert würde . 

Man sollte nicht ganz so sehr in`s Detail gehen , das kann nämlich manchmal schon sehr ermüdend sein und  jemand , der die Zeitschrift zum ersten mal kauft und gerade erst damit beginnt sich mit PC und Hardware zu beschäftigen , wird überfordert sein und die zeitschrift nicht mehr kaufen .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2010)

Zeitschriften, die die Themen oberflächlich und uninformativ ansprechen, gibts schon wie Sand am Meer. Das macht so gut wie jede PC Zeitschrift und jede Spielezeitschrift in ihrem Hardwareteil.


----------



## amdintel (22. November 2010)

Die PC Magazine haben alle sehr sehr sehr  nachgelassen seit 2007,  und heute will man auch nicht mehr lange warten bis ein Test Bericht erscheint,  wenn man den sofort Online bekommt, 
ich sag es mal so: die Verlage haben heute die Zeit gut verpennt,  u.a die CD/DVD Inhalten ist heute nur noch 0815,  mit heutigen Themen kann auch kaum noch ein Fisch vom Teller locken.
Die PC Magazine, was davon noch übrig geblieben ist haben so allgemein an Verkaufszahlen an Einbußen von ca. 45 %, 
auch vom Preis her sind die zu teuer  was Geboten wird, 
bei uns gibt es nur noch 6 PC Magazine im Handel Reve  oder Tank Stelle, früher gab es da um die 15 PC Magazine zu kaufen.


----------



## Wincenty (22. November 2010)

KralleRalle schrieb:


> Ich habe  die PCGH auch im ABO und lese sie eigentlich auch ganz gerne . ich würde mir nur manchmal wünschen , das der Stoff nicht ganz so trocken präsentiert würde .
> 
> Man sollte nicht ganz so sehr in`s Detail gehen , das kann nämlich manchmal schon sehr ermüdend sein und  jemand , der die Zeitschrift zum ersten mal kauft und gerade erst damit beginnt sich mit PC und Hardware zu beschäftigen , wird überfordert sein und die zeitschrift nicht mehr kaufen .



Ich muss ehrlich sagen anfangs war ich auch extrem überfordert aber ich lese sie noch immer einfach aus Interesse und wissendurst, so sollte auch die PCGH als Quelle für meine Abi-Arbeit herhalten, was jedoch nicht geschah, denn ich hatte eine andere geschrieben zum Thema IPv4 im vgl zu IPv6


----------



## lordxeen (29. November 2010)

Bei mir gibts die PCGH und die Gamestar im Abo. Davon schätze ich die PCGH weit mehr. Die GameStar könnte ich wahrscheinlich abbestellen, ohne dass es mir auffiele.
Ich halte der PCGH vor allem eins zu Gute: Sie hat das Ohr am Leser. Ich weiß, dass die Umfragen auf der Website gezielt dazu genutzt werden, Themen fürs Heft auszuwählen. Oder denkt nur mal an die Heftüberarbeitungen. Als sie damit angefangen haben die Benches als %-Werte fürn spielbaren, bedingt spielbaren und nicht spielbaren Bereich anzugeben. Das ging nur extrem kurz, dann ist man zum alten System zurück gekehrt. Man probiert Dinge aus und wenn sie sich als nicht brauchbar erweisen verschwinden sie auch wieder.
Und außerdem kommt man so an die VVs für die man sich die PCG niemals kaufen würde. Obwohl ich dem Mag vielleicht mal wieder ne Chance geben sollte


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. Dezember 2010)

Das mit der PCA ist traurig, mir hatt das heftkonzept vor der neuausrichtung besser gefallen,besonders fehlt mir die DVD aufmachung.PCA dreht durch.
An sowas was dann exklusiv nur auf DVD gibt und dazu ehrliche meinungen in videos,dazu fachliche kritick.und das Mag wird aboniert aber derzeit ist das jeden monat neu entscheiden ob es gamestar oder PCA oder PCG wird.wenn die vollversion stimmt,kan auch eine Computerbild werden.
Die PCGH ist faktisch immer mein ,jeden monat,der grund ist einfach,im Netzt kan ich aktuelle meldungen Lesen,Im Mag habe ich diese auch Fachlich bestätigt.Zudem gefallen mir die Technik reviews (wissens artikel)
bekommt man in keinen anderen Mag.Die seligen zeiten der PC professionel.die gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## amdintel (8. Dezember 2010)

PCGH kannst du mit Computerbild nicht vergleichen, das sind zwei paar Schuhe, CB würbt oft damit mit, mit  angeblichen VollVers. die gar keine sind  ? im Forum liest man öfters das sich das ein oder andere Programm nicht frei schalten läßt, oder das mit dieser Anti Viren Softw. als Voll Vers.  die nur eine begrenzt  Laufzeit hat und du jeden Monat dann das Magazin  Neu kaufen sollst um Monat für Monat wieder Neu das Programm frei zu schalten.

Die Zeiten von PC Magazinen sind meiner Meinung eh vorbei, 
die News sind verwaltet und nihct aktuell , 
wir leben heute in einer schnell ledigen Zeit , 
heute kommt eine Neue Grafikkarte  auf dem Markt , morgen liest man den Test Bericht im Web. und übermorgen kaufst  man sich diese Neue  Karte schon .

Zum Beispiel noch : 
das mit den s.g. Test Berichten  z.b. das mit dem Aldi PC,
der Test Bericht erscheint bei diversen Magazinen erst, 
wenn der PC bereits schon ausverkauft ist , 
damit kann kein Leser was  anfangen .


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2010)

> Zum Beispiel noch :
> das mit den s.g. Test Berichten z.b. das mit dem Aldi PC,
> der Test Bericht erscheint bei diversen Magazinen erst,
> wenn der PC bereits schon ausverkauft ist ,
> damit kann kein Leser was anfangen .



Und jetzt frage ich dich: Welcher Mensch der ein bisschen Ahnung von der Materie hat, kauf sich einen Aldi-PC? 

Zum Thema veraltet:

Das mag schon sein, aber ich hab lieber ein Heft in der Hand. Ich will doch nicht jedes mal den PC anwerfen müssen, wenn mich die Leistung einer Grafikkarte interessiert. PCGH testet mehr als nur Grafikkarten. Und genau darauf kommt es bei mir auch an.


----------



## amdintel (9. Dezember 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Und jetzt frage ich dich: Welcher Mensch der ein bisschen Ahnung von der Materie hat, kauf sich einen Aldi-PC?
> 
> Zum Thema veraltet:
> 
> Das mag schon sein, aber ich hab lieber ein Heft in der Hand. Ich will doch nicht jedes mal den PC anwerfen müssen, wenn mich die Leistung einer Grafikkarte interessiert. PCGH testet mehr als nur Grafikkarten. Und genau darauf kommt es bei mir auch an.



und jetzt frage ich dich, 
warum hier auch im Forum also auf der Hauptseite hin und wieder Test Berichte mehr s.g. Kurz Vorstellungen des ALDI PCs erschienen sind ?

 und wer kauft so was ?
u.a. schlecht informierte Leute, 
oder Leute die keine Lust und Zeit oder Ahnung haben, selber einen PC zusammen zu bauen ...

wo mit deine beiden Fragen beantwortet sind !


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2010)

> und jetzt frage ich dich,
> warum hier auch im Forum also auf der Hauptseite hin und wieder Test Berichte mehr s.g. Kurz Vorstellungen des ALDI PCs erschienen sind ?


Weil es vielleicht mal sein kann, das für Gelegenheitsspieler eine brauchbare Kiste dabei ist 



> und wer kauft so was ?
> u.a. schlecht informierte Leute,
> oder Leute die keine Lust und Zeit oder Ahnung haben, selber einen PC zusammen zu bauen


Dann sollten sie hier im Forum vorbei kommen


----------



## amdintel (9. Dezember 2010)

hier im Forum bekommt man aber auch nicht immer eine Richtige Antwort  wenn ich noch so Sachen hier Lese wie "Maus backen" muß ich 2 x kucken ob ich nicht ausersehen im CB Forum mich verirrt habe , in den  PC Foren werden ja generell immer gerne alle Komplett PCs schlecht geredet und schlecht gemacht, es sind aber nicht alle schlecht,  nur die letzten ALDIs PCs,  die alten  waren früher besser und auch besser ausgestattet (TV Karte u.a. )


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. Dezember 2010)

Der Mod des Monats mit Bildern fehlt.....

Inspiration für Modder...

Oder fehleranalyse bei Leser-Rechner.



MFG


----------



## Painkiller (10. Dezember 2010)

> hier im Forum bekommt man aber auch nicht immer eine Richtige Antwort wenn ich noch so Sachen hier Lese wie "Maus backen" muß ich 2 x kucken ob ich nicht ausersehen im CB Forum mich verirrt habe , in den PC Foren werden ja generell immer gerne alle Komplett PCs schlecht geredet und schlecht gemacht, es sind aber nicht alle schlecht, nur die letzten ALDIs PCs, die alten waren früher besser und auch besser ausgestattet (TV Karte u.a. )


 
Ist doch gar nicht wahr. Zum einen sind wir das "Extreme"-Forum. Der Name ist hier Programm. 
Zum anderen wenn der TE auf einen Fertig-PC besteht, gibt es auch gute Modelle wie die PCGH-PC´s. Von denen kann man wohl nicht sagen, das sie schlecht sind, oder?!



> Der Mod des Monats mit Bildern fehlt.....


Wenn ein Mod sehr gut ist, oder besonders gefällt, kommt er auf die Main von PCGHW.


----------



## BikeRider (10. Dezember 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> ....gibt es auch gute Modelle wie die PCGH-PC´s. Von denen kann man wohl nicht sagen, das sie schlecht sind, oder?!


 Ich habe selbst einen und bin zufrieden.
War aber ein harter Weg, bis ich ihn bekam.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (10. Dezember 2010)

Ja aber eine Seite im Heft ist doch nicht zuviel verlangt.

Weil das Heft les ich auf der Arbeit,auf dem Stillen Örtchen....usw.

Den Rechner hab ich nur abends an.

Und oft nicht soviel Zeit und ruhe....


MFG


----------



## ClareQuilty (27. Januar 2011)

rabensang schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts auch einfach an den Idioten, die die PCGH als illegalen Downlaod bereitstellen
> 
> warum sollte man das Heft dann noch kaufen?
> 
> Ich finde diese Schattenseite des Internets vollkommen wiederlich, weil  die mühselig erbrachte Arbeit einfach komplett entwertet wird.


Ich glaube nicht, dass der PCGH nennenswert Einnahmen durch illegale Downloads entgehen. Zum Einen sind entsprechende Downloads teils qualitativ eher minderwertig. Zum anderen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen die PCGH am Bildschirm zu lesen. Wer würde sowas machen?



			
				Jagiełło;2378512 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Die Qualität der Print ist nach wie vor sehr gut und für ein  ausgesprochenes Nischenprodukt halt ich die PCGH gar nicht mal,  wenngleich auch solche Produkte Erfolg haben können...Solangs die Kosten  für die Leute deckt, die das Mag machen, ist es doch schön, wenn nicht  nur Masseninteressen bedient werden.
> 
> [...]Ich schätze, dass es für die PCGH trotz minimal niedrigerer  Leserreichweite mittelfristig besser aussieht als für die PCA, der  fehlen jetzt einfach die Alleinstellungsmerkmale im Vergleich zur PC  Games. In sofern könnte sich die "Spezialisierung" der PCGH sogar als  Vorteil erweisen[...]


Sehr richtig. Eben jene Spezialisierung vermisse ich in letzter Zeit auf der Webseite. Man nimmt immer mehr Themen auf, die sich immer weiter von der Kernkompetenz der PCGH entfernen und die auch zwingendermaßen immer flacher abgehandelt werden. Kurzfristig mag man damit Erfolg haben, sicherlich werden die Clicks, PIs usw. steigen. Aber mittel- und langfristig halte ich das für die falsche Strategie. Wenn man sein Alleinstellungsmerkmal aufgibt wird man austauschbar. Deswegen würde ich es begrüßen, wenn die PCGH sich wieder mehr auf ihre Kernkompetenzen verlagern würde und im Zuge dessen dann auch sicherlich besser und qualitativer berichten könnte. Ein kleiner Lichtblick ist da die neue PCGH Classic Main.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Viele sitzen dem Irrtum auf, sie bekommen das, was wir an Artikeln und Qualität in der Print haben, kostenlos online. Das ist erstens falsch und zweitens einer der Gründe, warum die Auflage nach unten rutscht. Hinzu kommen Dinge wie die Wirtschaftskrise, technische Stagnation und Cross-Platform (hallo Konsolen!) und anderes.


Das ist richtig, aber noch mehr: Leute, die PCGH nur online kennen, können den Mehrwert der Print gar nicht einschätzen. Hab jetzt wieder ein Abo und bin erstaunt. Das fängt schon bei der Rechtschreibung/Grammatik/Formulierung an, absolut kein Vergleich zu Online.
Ihr könntet ja eine Aktion starten um Online-Lesern die Print näher zu bringen: Jeder registrierte Foren-User erhält eine Ausgabe kostenlos zugeschickt. Bei Gefallen wird ein (Mini-)Abo draus .



winhistory schrieb:


> [...]Wichtiger ist mir da eher die qualität der informationen. Und ich muss  sagen da kann pcgh sich nicht mehr mit früher vergleichen. Gerade den  bereich crosspromotion finde ich bei der heutigen zeitschrift furchtbar.  wie kann man nen tester ernst nehmen, wenn der mit hardwareherstellern  zeug in der eigenen zeitschrift anbietet?[...]


Diesen Punkt sehe ich auch sehr kritisch. Man versucht halt jede mögliche Einnahmequelle aufzutun. Aber vielleicht sollte man sich da mehr zurückhalten, weil es halt eben zu Lasten eurer Seriösität/Objektivität geht.


----------



## Freakless08 (29. Januar 2011)

ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Ihr könntet ja eine Aktion starten um Online-Lesern die Print näher zu bringen: Jeder registrierte Foren-User erhält eine Ausgabe kostenlos zugeschickt. Bei Gefallen wird ein (Mini-)Abo draus .


Das Mini-Abo mit den drei Heften für 7,90 Euro sollte doch ausreichen.
https://shop.computec.de/pcgameshardware/abo-pc-games-hardware-magazin/miniabo.html
und es ist jederzeit Kündbar (auch nach 4 Monaten, 7 Monate etc.). Keine 12 oder 24 Monate Bindung und der "Restbetrag" wird auch zurück überwiesen. Was will man also mehr?


----------



## L-man (15. Februar 2011)

also ich lese das heft seit ca.2003. Seit ich allerdings aktiv die PCGH Webseite mitlese ist das Magazin inhaltlich wirklich schon recht alt was nicht für die Marktübersicht gilt sondernd für die allgemeinen Infos und die News. Besonders amüsant fand ich dabei das in der AKtuellen Version  nichts über Sata-Gate zu finden war. Es ist ein interessantes Gefühl sich die ARtikel über die 1155er Boards durchzulesen wenn man weiß, das das alles erstmal hinfällig ist. Also finde ich das ihr euch mit dieser wirklich guten Seite selbst schadet was die AUflage angeht. Was zusätzlich gegen das Abo spricht ist z.b. diesen Monat das ihr die selbe Vollversion wie die PCG letzten Monat drin habt. Ich denke es gibt viele die beide Magazine kaufen weil die beide sehr gut sind.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. Februar 2011)

Insiderinformation bezüglich SATA-Gate und der Ausgabe 03: Abgabeschluss für die Inhalte der Infrastrukturseiten war der 20. Januar, die zweite Hälfte des Hefts war einen Tag später.

SATA-Gate begann offiziell am 30. oder 31. Januar, wenn ich mich recht entsinne - von daher keine Chance für's Heft in so einem Falle. Aber es kommt ja noch eine Ausgabe…


----------



## L-man (15. Februar 2011)

das sollte auch kein Vorwurf sein sondernd ein Beispiel für das generelle Problem eines Printmediums insbesondere wenn die Konkurenz die eigene Webseite ist.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. Februar 2011)

Das sollte auch keine Rechtfertigung sein, nur ein Einblick in das generelle Dilemma eines Printmediums, der Außenstehenden vielleicht nicht immer so klar ist, wie es bei dir der Fall scheint.


----------



## b00gie (15. Februar 2011)

also ich habe ebenfalls das PCGH Abo. Seit ca 2002 oder 2003, das weiß ich nicht mehr so genau. Ich sammel die Hefte und sie stehen schön nach Datum geordnet bei mir im Regal. Das sind mittlerweile einige geworden 
Ich behaupte jetzt mal man kann sowas als "gute Erinnerung" mitnehmen und irgendwann werden meine Kinder sagen "Papa du bist ein Freak!", aber genau darum gehts ja.
Klar kommen die Infos im Netz schneller an und sind - gezwungener Maßen - aktueller als im Heft. Jedoch ist es mMn wesentlich angenehmer sich abends hinzusetzen und gemütlich ein paar Seiten zu lesen und dabei evtl. einen Kaffee zu trinken, als wieder vor der Glotze zu sitzen und alles online zu lesen, denn dafür ist mein PC eigentlich nicht gedacht!
Was die PCGH allgemein angeht: Klar versucht man neue Dinge und wenn sie nicht klappen, bleibt's beim alten. Ihr meckert alle so, also ob die PCGH die einzige Zeitschrift ist, die jemals irgendwas verbockt bzw. falsch gemacht hat. Nichts desto trotz lest ihr sie alle! Klingelts? Ich meine dem einen fehlt das, dem anderen das andere. Jeder Mensch hat seine eigenen Vorlieben, aber wenn ein Magazin alle decken soll, dann wird daraus jeden Monat eine Bibel! Und wenn sie dann 10€ kosten würde, würde sie keiner kaufen - weil zu teuer. Aber ihr wollt doch alle Infos und Bereiche in einem Heft? Die müssen dann auch bezahlt werden.

Es müssen halt immer Abstriche gemacht werden und so auch bei der PCGH. Die Hefte werden teurer... wayne? Raucher sollten sich da viel mehr Sorgen um die Zigarettenpreise machen, als ums Magazin.

So Long, Gruß Niko


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Februar 2011)

L-man schrieb:


> das sollte auch kein Vorwurf sein sondernd ein Beispiel für das generelle Problem eines Printmediums insbesondere wenn die Konkurenz die eigene Webseite ist.



Eine nennenswerte Konkurrenz zwischen Heft und Website sehe ich bei uns nicht – eher eine Symbiose (welche natürlich geplant ist): Online gibt's News und Kurzinfos, im Heft dann die fetten Brocken (Marktübersichten, Info-Artikel, etc.)  kurz: Zeug, das im Netz nicht zu finden ist bzw. lange Recherche erfordert.

@b00gie/Niko: Danke für die aufmunternden Worte.  Ich sag's ja auch gern immer wieder: Das sind schon 4 respektive 5 Euro im Monat? Das ist heutzutage fast nichts, zumal, wie du sagst, ja alles teurer wird. Jeder, der das PC-Hobby gerne betreibt, sollte diese Summe investieren können, um auf dem aktuellen Stand zu sein. Wir geben beispielsweise fast _jeden Tag_ diese Summe fürs Mittagessen aus ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## klon5422 (16. Februar 2011)

ICh versteh nicht warum die Zahlen zurück gehen sollten.. Ich mien, an der Qualität der Beiträge kanns ja kaum liegen. auch wenn ich jetz erst 14bin, les ich die PCGH schon seit ca. 3 Jahren.. und durch diese ZEitung habe ich mir 80% meines Computer wissens angeeignet.

Lg
Luca


----------



## Auge (16. Februar 2011)

Ich bin sporadischer Käufer, der sich nur ausgesuchte Artikel kauft.

Am meisten ärgern mich Versprechungen auf der Titelseite, die dann im Innenteil nicht eingehalten werden.

- Großer Grafikkartenvergleichstest
-> innen bekomme ich einen halben Test wo die wesentlichen Daten nicht vorhanden sind.

- Der selbstgebaute Traum-PC
-> Kein Wort über Wasserkühlung. Ihr habt seltsame Vorstellungen von einem Traum-PC

- In wenigen Schritten zum PC-Profi
-> ich bekomme nur olle Kamellen, die kaum über Bildzeitungsniveau hinausgehen.

Macht einfach nicht mehr so große Versprechungen auf dem Titel, die ihr sowieso nicht halten könnt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Februar 2011)

Welche "wesentlichen Daten" vermisst du denn?


----------



## Auge (16. Februar 2011)

Ihr habt mit zwei TFTs getestet.
Wie groß waren die?
Können die Grakas 2560x1600 auf 30"?
Wie laut sind sie dabei und wieviel Strom verbrauchen sie dabei?
Können die Grakas mehrere 30" TFTs bedienen?
Wie ist die Bildrate bei mehren TFTs?
Wie stark ist das flimmern bei SLI oder Crossfire? Bildrate?
Wieviel CPU brauche ich dafür?

Nur mal eben aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt bei einem einzigen Artikel.
Hätte ich den Artikel vor mir, würde mir deutlich mehr einfallen...

Ich will eine leise HighEnd Graka für sehr hohe Auflösungen.
Mit eurem Artikel bin ich keinen Schritt weiter...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Februar 2011)

Eeeh ...

1) Größe ist egal, Frequenz bzw. Auflösung bei Multimon
2) Natürlich
3) Wie 2D, da 2D
4) Ja
5) Settings? Spiel?
6) Von MGPU ist im Artikel nichts zu finden, aber: wie sonst auch
7) Siehe 2)

Nur mal eben aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt bei einem einzigen Post.


> Ich will eine leise HighEnd Graka für sehr hohe Auflösungen. Mit eurem Artikel bin ich keinen Schritt weiter...


Das war auch nicht die Intension des Artikels. Tipp: Asus GTX 580 Direct Cu II.


----------



## Auge (16. Februar 2011)

> 1) Größe ist egal, Frequenz bzw. Auflösung bei Multimon



Ich verdopple die Anzahl der Pixel und die Graka bringt genauso viele FPS?



> 3) Wie 2D, da 2D



Ging aus dem Artikel nicht hervor



> 5) Settings? Spiel?



Die Durchschnittsrate, die ihr aus drei(?) Spielen ermittelt habt ist ein guter Richtwert. Das war eine gute Idee für Vergleiche. Leider war es nicht für die große Auflösung dargestellt.



> 6) Von MGPU ist im Artikel nichts zu finden, aber: wie sonst auch



Wenn ein großer Test angekündigt ist, gehört Crossfire und SLI dazu.
Dazu ist es zu weit verbreitet. Sonst ist es ein kleiner Test.



> 7) Siehe 2)



Ich meinte, wieviel CPU wird benötigt um nicht zu limitieren oder zu überpowern.

Irgendwann hattet ihr mal eine kleine Tabelle im Heft versteckt, da konnte man prima auslesen, welche CPU für welche Graka benötigt wird.
Thema war Aufrüstung. Ich habe mir das Heft nur wegen dieser Tabelle gekauft. Diese Tabelle solltet ihr mal aktualisieren (und größer bewerben).


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Februar 2011)

Auge, 

wir können nicht in jedem Artikel alles testen. Das sind teils ganze Themenwelten, die du da gerne "mal aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt" haben möchtest. Wenn wir auf dem Cover einen Grafikkarten-Vergleichstest versprechen, dann liefern wir den auch: Karten im Vergleich zueinander und überhaupt. Die Multi-GPU-Skalierung hat damit erst mal wenig zu tun. Zeug wie Multi-GPU behandeln wir in dedizierten Artikeln, eigentlich Specials, gerade weil es sich um ein sehr "randgruppiges" Feature handelt. Das gilt übrigens auch für 30-Zoll-Auflösungen.  

Auch beziehen sich unsere Lautheits- und Temperaturwerte auf einen Fall, der mit Bedacht ausgesucht ist: _Battlefield: Bad Company 2_ unter DX11. Gemäß unseren Tests stresst das Spiel überdurchschnittlich stark, das heißt die angegebenen Werte sind valide – ein Wechsel auf eine (seltene) 30-Zoll-Auflösung ändert daran nichts oder nur die Nachkommastelle.

Zugegeben, einige Dinge sprechen wir nicht immer aus, beispielsweise dass jede aktuelle Grafikkarte mindestens zwei Displays parallel betreiben kann. Oder dass eine High-End-Karte, die in 1.920 x 1.200 und/oder Supersampling blitzschnell ist, normalerweise auch in 2.560 x 1.600 brilliert.



Auge schrieb:


> Macht einfach nicht mehr so große Versprechungen auf dem Titel, die ihr sowieso nicht halten könnt.



Hast du schon mal etwas von "Marketing" gehört?  Und: Unser Cover ist im Vergleich mit vielen Mitbewerbern äußerst realistisch. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Februar 2011)

Auge schrieb:


> Wenn ein großer Test angekündigt ist, gehört Crossfire und SLI dazu.Dazu ist es zu weit verbreitet. Sonst ist es ein kleiner Test.



Laut unserer - zugegebenermaßen nicht mehr sehr aktuellen – Umfrage sind es gerade mal ~15%, die ein MGPU-System nutzen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/65175-nutzt-du-ein-multi-gpu-system-august-09-a.html

Und unsere Forencommunity gehört technisch sicherlich zu denjenigen, bei denen das überdurchschnittlich stark vertreten ist. Als Indiz dafür: Beinahe zwei Drittel der PCs der Teilnehmer sind „DX11 ready”: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/138580-mein-spiele-pc-ist.html

Die Steam HW-Survey hat sowas früher auch mal ausgespuckt - als Kontrastprogramm zu unserer Hi-Tech-Community - aber ich finde es gerade nicht: Steam Hardware & Software Survey

Wie dem auch sei, Multi-GPU ist eher eine Randgruppe zurzeit. Was du für dich definierst, mag in deinen Augen relevant sein, aber so ist das mit „individuellen Ansprüchen” - die werden leider umso seltener befriedigt, umso weiter sie vom Mainstream entfernt liegen.

Für die nächste Ausgabe (05/2011) planen wir allerdings mit einem Multi-GPU-Special.


----------



## Auge (17. Februar 2011)

> Laut unserer - zugegebenermaßen nicht mehr sehr aktuellen – Umfrage sind es gerade mal ~15%, die ein MGPU-System nutzen:



Höchste Zeit für eine neue Umfrage, oder?
Ich selbst habe noch Single GPU aber mein MB würde zwei Karten erlauben.



> Und unsere Forencommunity gehört technisch sicherlich zu denjenigen, bei denen das überdurchschnittlich stark vertreten ist.



Sollte man sich dann nicht auf seine Zielgruppe konzentrieren?

Nebenbei ein großes Lob. Ihr kümmert euch wirklich um eure User.
Raff um 20.13 Uhr. Nachtschicht oder was?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Februar 2011)

20.13h ist doch gar nicht  Eine *neue Umfrage* steht btw. Mit derzeit vernichtendem Ergebnis.


----------



## Auge (17. Februar 2011)

Boahh, das habe ich völlig anders eingeschätzt.
Sind zwar noch nicht so viele Teilnehmer aber der Trend ist klar.

Das sieht für mich so aus als ob MultiGPU wegen der Mikroruckler gescheitert wäre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2011)

Auge schrieb:


> Höchste Zeit für eine neue Umfrage, oder?
> Ich selbst habe noch Single GPU aber mein MB würde zwei Karten erlauben.



Die Umfrage ist kein halbes Jahr alt. Und wenn man die Zahlen mal genauer betrachtet, dann sind es nicht nur "<15%", sondern gerade einmal 8%, die zwei Grafikkarten am Bild rechnen lassen. (die meisten Dual-GPU-Nutzer waren Besitzer von Dual-GPU-Karten - für die kann man in einem z.B. GTX570 Test halt nichts machen)
Denke nicht, dass es jetzt auf einmal 20-30% sind.




> Sollte man sich dann nicht auf seine Zielgruppe konzentrieren?



Die Forenmitglieder spiegeln nicht unbedingt 1:1 die Zielgruppe der Print wieder.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Februar 2011)

Nicht nur wegen den µRucklern. Auch wegen Input-Lag, Skalierung, Profilen, Treiber-Updates, VRAM etc. Die µRuckler sind da eher das geringere (aber immer noch sehr lästige) Übel.


----------



## Rolk (17. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> 20.13h ist doch gar nicht  Eine *neue Umfrage* steht btw. Mit derzeit vernichtendem Ergebnis.


 
Das kaum Jemand Multi GPU nutzt heist aber nicht automatisch das sich niemand dafür interessiert.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Februar 2011)

Seit es MGPU mit AFR gibt, hat sich kaum etwas geändert, Interesse hin oder her.


----------



## refraiser (3. April 2011)

Die Auflage scheint ja wieder etwas angezogen zu haben bzw. zumindest halbwegs stabil zu bleiben.
Wikipedia ist da noch etwas veraltet, die IVW hat aber aktuelle Zahlen.
Ich denke der große Rückgang war vor allem durch die allgemeine Verlaggerung in Richtung Internet begründet. Die Redaktion hat das meiner Meinung nach durch ihre vorbildliche Forenaktivität relativ gut aufgefangen, dauerhaft wird aber das Internet immer wichtiger. Deswegen sollte man evtl. über besondere Features für Abonnenten nachdenken.

Das das Heft Sachen leisten kann, die das Internet nicht leisten kann ist falsch. Es ist einfach das überlegene Medium. Man kann jeden inhalt den man im Heft darstellt auch online darstellen und hat noch weitere Optionen wie Videos direkt darstellen. Das einzige was im Internet nicht möglich ist, ist Gerüche und Formen wie z.b. eine raue Oberfläche o. ä. darzustellen. Aber wie oft gibt es so etwas in der Print?
Wenn ihr euch also stärker auf Online fixieren wolltet, könntet ihr das z.B. so machen:
Ihr bietet ein Abo an. Daher nicht mehr so viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten mit Heft, Heft und DVD und Premium. Dieses Abo enthält:
1. Die Monatliche Heft Ausgabe ohne Datenträger
2. Den speziellen Online-Abonnentenbereich der folgende Features enthält:

1. Aktuelle Tests und Artikel
Sobald ihr einen Test komplett fertiggestellt habt könntet ihr in Online stellen. Ihr hättet somit den Nachteil der Inaktualität ausgeglichen.
2. Mehr Speicherplatz für PMs
3. Werbefreie Website und Forum
4. Monatliche Online Ausgabe, in der ihr Artikel unterbringen könnt für die die Seiten der Print zu teuer wären, da sie eine zu kleine Lesergruppe ansprechen wie z.B. einen Mod des Monats (Ich bin in etwa mit dem Ende dieser Sonderausgabe, deren Name mir gerade nicht einfällt, (ich glaube PCGH Extreme) Leser geworden, daher weiß ich nicht ob es so etwas in dieser Zeitschrift gab, aber zumindest ähnliches scheint existiert zu haben). Auch wenig zeitaufwendige Artikel wie ein monatliches E-Mail Interview mit einer Person aus der IT Branche (gerne auch bekannten Moddern, aber das muss ja nicht sein) das nicht spezifisch zu einem Thema ist, könnte man einbauen. Wenn E-Mail euch zu unprofessionel geht, persönlich aber zu kostenaufwendig ist, wäre Skype eine Alternative. Es gibt massenhaft dieser Sachen, die nicht so zeitaufwendig sind, aber in einer Print halt zu viel Platz rauben würden, die man einfach einbauen könnte. Natürlich benötigt auch so ein Interview eine gewisse Einarbeitung in den Lebenslauf der Person, aber das geht wahrscheinlich schneller als der Test von 52 Grafikkarten. Weitere Ideen für die Online Ausgabe wären z.B. interaktive Diagramme wie bei computerbase. Auch könntet ihr direkt Videos in die Artikel einfügen und eure Messungen besser zur Geltung bringen. Wenn man das Heft liest sieht man z.B. selten wie viel Arbeit hinter jedem Diagramm steckt, da sie eher so nebenbei platziert sind wie eine Werbeanzeige. Links zu Programmen könntet ihr einfach einbetten, so würded ihr das Problem umgehen, das viele Programme auf der DVD nach einem Monat schon veraltet sind. Außerdem könntet ihr auch Lesertests in einer speziellen Rubrik vorstellen. Durch eine Preiserhöhung der dann einzigen Ausgabe, der Heft Ausgabe, würdet ihr den Verlust den ihr (wahrscheinlich) durch einen Verzicht auf die DVD macht, wieder ausgleichen. 
6. Gemeinsames Online Heft mit der PC Games
Ihr könntet für Abonnenten der PC Games und der PCGH zusätzlich ein gemeinsames Online Heft anbieten, indem ihr alle Artikel beider Zeitschriften sammelt, sie aber neu ordnet. Daher wenn der Test zu einem Spiel veröffentlich wird, könnte direkt hintendran der Techniktest kommen u.s.w. .​
Alles was ich geschrieben habe sind natürlich nur Ideen, daher nicht beleidigt sein. Ich finde euer Heft klasse.

PS: Beim durchlesen sieht das jetzt alles ziemlich zerhakt aus, sry.


----------



## amdintel (3. April 2011)

der gesammte Inhalt ist für mich "gähnend langweilig " 
auch der DVD Inhalt , ich kaufe das Magazin einfach nicht mehr .
die ganzen Tests bekomme ich über das Internet Kostenlos und wesentlich aktueller als im Magazin das unnöptig 
Geld kostet .

Treiber total veraltet und das nennt sich dann auch noch PC Hardware , also da stecke ich lieber mein Geld in HW und hohle  mir die Infos aktuell aus dem Web. als so was .

euer s.g. Magazin ist überhaupt nicht mehr Zeitgemäß !


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. April 2011)

Marktübersichten mit 50 Grafikkarten inklusive professionellen Messungen von Strom, Lautheit und etc. bekommst du kostenlos im Internet? Das musst du mir zeigen.


----------



## Pravasi (3. April 2011)

Ich kauf es nicht mehr,weil ich mittlerweile genügend selber weiss.
Die Infos,die ich heute noch zusätzlich brauche,suche ich mir gezielt im Internet.
Ich gebe gerne Geld für Hardware aus,aber wie oft brauch ich heutzutage noch was neues?
Wenn es dann wieder soweit ist,und  das Magazin hat einen entsprechenden Bericht dazu,wirds sofort gekauft.

Spielemagazine kaufe ich mir immer noch,auch wenn schon vieles im Netz darüber zu finden ist.
Zum Schmöckern irgendwie.
Aber bei Hardware?-Jeden Monat einen neuen GPU/CPU-Aufguss vom Sandybridge oder der 500erSerie...?
Kann ich nicht brauchen,steht nicht an.

Für mich müsste es mehr zum schmöckern sein und weniger den Pragmatiker ansprechen.
Erfahrungsberichte,Reportagen,Interviews...

Ein Dilemma:
Ich finde ihr habt ein tolles Magazin,aber ich brauch es eigentlich nicht.

edit:
eure Tests sind meiner Meinung nach noch immer ganz,ganz oben anzusiedeln!


----------



## amdintel (3. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Marktübersichten mit 50 Grafikkarten inklusive professionellen Messungen von Strom, Lautheit und etc. bekommst du kostenlos im Internet? Das musst du mir zeigen.


 
da brauste nur mal googlen u.a testet TH oft Neue Karten auch den Stromverbrauch oder Computerbase diese und lange will man heute nicht 
mehr warten auf Tests wo die HW so schnell wieder veraltet ist .
gleich  wenn eine Neue auf dem Markt kommt sofort der Test online darüber und nicht erst in 4 bis 8 Wochen im Heft Magazin .


----------



## Myrkvidr (3. April 2011)

Also gerade die großen Roundups sind toll und unverzichtbar.
Außerdem schätze ich die Basiswissen-Artikel - da kann man ja allein zu Netzteilen alle paar Jahre eine ganze neue Reihe über mehrere Hefte bringen, weil sich einiges getan hat. Geht ja um mehr als "Ist Produkt xy gut?"
Ich kaufe regelmässig meine Ausgabe (bekomme im Laden Prozente, daher derzeit kein Abo) und bereue die paar Euro nicht. Ist immerhin weniger als ne Schachtel Kippen, also kauf ich mir lieber ne nette und interessante Zeitschrift 
Wobei: Natürlich ist nicht jeder Artikel interessant - aber es ist für mich immer genug, um einen Kauf u rechtfertigen. Und ich bin auch schon seit.... hm, ich glaube seit 2005 (?) dabei.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. April 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> da brauste nur mal googlen


Dann "ergoogle" mir doch mal flott eine Marktübersicht mit 50 aktuellen Grafikkarten inklusive professionellen Messungen von Strom, Lautheit und etc. So wie sich das bei dir liest, müssen da ja Dutzende Reviews zu finden sein


----------



## MisterG (4. April 2011)

Also bei mir hat es sich im Laufe der Jahre sehr gewandelt. Erst hatte ich ein PC Games bzw PC Action-Abo, aber um ehrlich zu sein, hat mich dort damals der Hardware-Bereich schon mehr interessiert. Als dann die PCGH da war, wurde sie natürlich sofort abonniert. Ich freu mich auch jeden Monat darauf, aber es haben sich auch einige negative Sachen eingeschlichen.

Manche Sachen sind einfach nicht mehr wirklich interessant. Ich wünsche mir etwas mehr spezielles in Richtung Wasserkühlung, OCing etc. Als dann die Extreme geboren war, habe ich diese begeistert gekauft, aber der Käuferkreis war wohl zu klein, leider.

Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein Hardwareluxx-Abo, das ich auch sehr mag, vor Allem wegen der Funktion online auf das Magazin zugreifen zu können.

Evtl sollte man auch etwas andere Hardware in die PCGH aufnehmen. Mehr Wasserkühlungskomponenten, Switches, Router, MediaPlayer bzw Streamer etc.
Aktuell bleibe ich aber noch bei meinem Abo, aber es sollte sich doch was ändern in Zukunft.


----------



## grue (7. April 2011)

Ich gehöre zu den wahrscheinlich eher wenigen Käufern des Magazins, also der Ausgabe ohne DVD. 

Meine eigenen privaten Computer feiern bald ihren 8. Geburtstag, die Software und die Treiber auf der DVD sind also für mich nutzlos.

Ich lese die Zeitschrift, um mein technisches Wissen auf dem aktuellen Stand zu halten. Und ich möchte das auf Papier lesen, ich bin da altmodisch. Das Lesen am Bildschirm finde ich ermüdend. Eine Zeitschrift kann ich zwischendurch beiseite legen, dann weiterlesen, ich kann Eselsohren als Lesezeichen reinmachen und am Rand Notizen machen. Kann man alles auch am PC, ist aber irgendwie nicht dasselbe.

Ich kaufe die Zeitschrift, auch wenn nur 3 oder 4 Artikel für mich interessant sind. Aber diese 3 oder 4 Artikel sind es mir wert, dafür 3,99 EUR auszugeben. Sollte das Magazin eingestellt werden, würde ich halt die Vollversion kaufen.

Ich hoffe, die PCGH bleibt uns als Papierausgabe auf lange Sicht erhalten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. April 2011)

grue schrieb:


> Ich kaufe die Zeitschrift, auch wenn nur 3 oder 4 Artikel für mich interessant sind. Aber diese 3 oder 4 Artikel sind es mir wert, dafür 3,99 EUR auszugeben.


Schön, dass das jemand genauso sieht. Bevor hier gearbeitet habe, kaufte ich das Heft auch als Magazin - und wenn ich nur einen Artikel gut fand.


----------



## schneiderbernd (7. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dann "ergoogle" mir doch mal flott eine Marktübersicht mit 50 aktuellen Grafikkarten inklusive professionellen Messungen von Strom, Lautheit und etc. So wie sich das bei dir liest, müssen da ja Dutzende Reviews zu finden sein


 da hast du recht...und eure Tests sind auch gut...aber was bringts mir wenn eben gerade die nicht dabei sind die einen interessieren...ich mein der überwiegende Teil der PCGH leser ist zumindest weitgehend auf dem laufenden so das der komplette Umfang gar nicht interessiert! Cooler wäre es...wenn  ihr einen Info Vorteil ausbauen könntet..naja ich meine eher mit Infos kommen könntet die,die User beschäftigen...aktuell hats die Lightning auch nur für einen Kurztest geschafft...die Phantom fehlt nach wie vor...also ich meine mich würde ein Vergleich der "Elite" interessieren(erleichtert mir die Wahl)...auch die Infos könnten besser sein..über kommende Karten..Z.Bsp. nachgehakt wo bleibt die Asus Matrix 580..lohnt es sich auf die zu warten ect.
Aktuell fehlen bei den Boards auch die Asrock P67 Extreme 4 und 6...welche auch recht stark verbreitet sind...die Asus Boards sind alle dabei..also Asus scheint bei Euch zuvorkommend behandelt zu werden!
Im ganzen mag ich Eure Zeitschrift sehr...und sie hat auf jedenfall eine Daseinsberechtigung...denn vorallem in Bus,Bahn..Ämter und Klo..bin ich froh die zu haben! Nur der Pep fehlt manchmal..und Eure "Connection" dürften doch so gut sein um an bestimmte Infos ranzukommen...bevor es andere tun...das macht doch nen guten Redakteur aus!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. April 2011)

Die 570er Phantom haben wir getestet, die 580er ist da. Die Lightning kam halt (zu) spät.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. April 2011)

Die Elite wird im kommenden Heft getestet. Alle – nur die Matrix ist noch unsicher.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Aven X (8. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Schön, dass das jemand genauso sieht. Bevor hier gearbeitet habe, kaufte ich das Heft auch als Magazin - und wenn ich nur einen Artikel gut fand.


 
Seh ich ähnlich. Allerdings lese ich die Magazinausgabe wirklich komplett durch, unabhängig davon ob es meinen Interessenbereich trifft oder nicht .. ich habe jeden Tag 2h Arbeitsweg und da bietet es sich an.

Ausserdem sammel ich alle Ausgaben, da wird nichts weggeschmissen. Dies wiederrum basiert auf meinem Kaufverhalten; ich kaufe grundsätzlich nichts brandneues. Und wenn dann mal auf- oder umgerüstet werden soll, hat man eine ausführliche PCGH Bibliothek zum recherchieren!


----------



## schneiderbernd (8. April 2011)

@Raff
oh..schön...naja nun...nun ist die Lightning auf dem Weg...denke eh nicht das die Matrix da besser sein wird!


----------



## Clawhammer (8. April 2011)

Ich kaufe mir die zeitung aus dem grunde, damit ich auf klo was "interessantes" zulesen hab...da gibs kein internet


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. April 2011)

berliner_bengel schrieb:


> da gibs kein internet


n00b! 

Subnotebook + Stuhl + WLAN


----------



## Clawhammer (8. April 2011)

hab kein wlan! nur lan


----------



## Lorin (8. April 2011)

Also an der Qualität kanns eigentlich kaum liegen. Wobei das in manchen Ausgaben wirklich von Artikel zu Artikel extrem schwankt. Habe schon 4-Seiten-Artikel gelesen die eher an ein 9.-Klasse-Referat erinnert haben als an einen professionellen Print-Artikel. Das kommt allerdings eher selten vor.

Es gibt für die PCGHW allerdings eigentlich keine Konkurrenz. Die "großen" C't und Chip testen völlig anders (hatte durch einen Krankenhausaufenthalt nochmal die möglichkeit jeweils eine aktuelle Ausgabe zu lesen) und eigentlich am klassischen Gamer vorbei. 

Die Redaktion macht das alles schon ganz ordentlich, es gibt natürlich immer was zu verbessern.

Sinkende Auflagen kann ich mir nur durch die allgemeine Verschiebung hin zum Internet erklären.

Was mich eigentlich über Jahre von der PCGH ferngehalten hat (bis ich mich dann irgendwann mal traute eine zu kaufen... und dann sofort zu abbonieren) war der Name.
PC-Games war zu meiner "Spielezeitschriftenzeit" so ein fürchterlich "cooles" "jugendliches" Käseblatt, dass es kaum zu ertragen war (und gegen Heinrich Lenhard und Boris Schneider bei der PCP war eh kein kraut gewachsten  ). Wie das heute ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, die Zeitung kommt mir immer nich nicht ins Haus. Allerdings höre ich deren Podcast, denn der ist ganz vernünftig.
Spielezeitschriften lese ich generell nicht mehr. Die können kaum noch sinnvoll bericht erstatten, durch den Druck der Publisher. Die meisten Spiele kaufe ich mir eh weil mir der Brand gefällt (Blizzard zB) oder als Budget-Version. Und bis dahin gibt es reichlich Erfahrungsberichte aus dem I-Net und ich kann mit meiner aktuellen HW locker mit vollen Details und hoher Bildqualität spielen.

Irgendwie bin ich jetzt vom Thema weg... aber egal. Macht weiter so und arbeitet immer fleissig an euch.


----------



## F0rest (11. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Schön, dass das jemand genauso sieht. Bevor hier gearbeitet habe, kaufte ich das Heft auch als Magazin - und wenn ich nur einen Artikel gut fand.


 
ich kauf mir das magazin und lese JEDEN!!! Artikel. Überspringe höchstens mal in einem Artikel den Detailtext zu jedem der Kandidaten, weil da eh nur das in der Tabelle zusammengefasst ist und ich nicht unbedingt für die überteuerten Produkte auf den letzten Plätzen noch den Detailtext durchlesen muss.
Heut oda morgen werd ich mir das Studenten-Magazin Abo bestellen ^^

Ich wünsch mir was:
- Wie wärs mit einem Bericht zu: Wie kann man das meiste aus seinem Rechner (wenn zu allgemein, dann nur einer bestimmten Komponente wie Graka) rausholen ohne Garantieverlust.
- Wünschen würde ich mir eine noch stärkere Berücksichtigung der "Lautstärke" (für mich ohne teure WaKÜ interessant) in den Themen und Tests. Mehr Tipps & Tricks & co. dazu (z.B. bei den Grakas könnte man ruhig versuchen die Lüftereinstellungen (ohne Verlust der Garantie) zu optimieren und dazu dann auch die entsprechenden Werte in der Tabelle und ggf. auch der Testwertung berücksichtigen. Oder zumindest als Tipps mit entspr. Lautstärken erwähnen.


----------



## ClareQuilty (11. April 2011)

@F0rest: Ohne Garantieverlust machts doch keinen Spaß


----------



## Kaktus (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@PCGH_Marc
Ich weiß ja nicht mal welche Leser ihr bedienen wollt. Anfangs waren es die Einsteiger im Bereich Spiele-PC, damals auch wirklich nötig. Heute bekomme ich z.B. nahezu sämtliche Infos über Grafikkarten im Netz kostenlos. Sicher, ihr habt alles in einem Heft. In jedem Heft gibt es immer Grafikkarten Tests. 5x Modell 6850 von diversen Herstellern, dazu noch 5x die 570 GTX u.s.w.! Nur finde ich auf diversen Seiten zwar nur die Tests im Referenzdesigne aber mit wesentlich mehr Spielen getestet. CB, Luxx, HT4Y.... lese ich die drei Seiten, kann ich mir ein besseres Bild über die Leistung machen als wenn ich nur PCGH habe. Da ist es fast nur noch interessant zu lesen welche Grafikkarte die leiseste ist. Ergo, wenn mich Grafikkarten interessieren, bin ich anderweitig besser informiert.
Sicher, ihr habt da noch ein paar Tests die man anderweitig kaum bi gar nicht findet... Extreme Aufösungen, dieses ganze SSAA Gedöns..... wobei man das auch findet wenn man ein bisschen Googelt. Und es ist eigentlich nur eine Minderheit die das wirklich einsetzt. Aber alles in allem... irgendwie wirklich herausragen tut ihr nicht. 

Bei Gehäusen ist es noch tragischer. Gehäusetests gibts ebenfalls wie Sand am Meer, und eigentlich immer mit mehr Fließtext und mehr Infos über Kleinigkeiten. Bei euch ist es meist nur ein kurzer Überblick, mehr nicht. 

Bei den CPUs sieht es wieder anders aus, da habt ihr zur Technik tolle Infos.... aber da finde ich in der günstigeren CT mehr darüber. Vielleicht nicht in Bezug auf Spielen und auch nicht so verständlich, aber in der CT steht eben noch Kram der ebenfalls interessant ist. Und wie gesagt, günstiger. 

Den Faden könnte ich durch fast alles ziehen. Es fehlt in meinen Augen einfach an etwas womit ihr euch wirklich abhebt. Einen 14-16 Jährigen kann man mit den Infos in der PCGH noch hinter der Ecke vorholen, was man auch merkt wenn man hier im Forum mal schaut wie hoch der Altersschnitt ist. 

Es fehlt in meinen Augen an Artikeln die eben tiefer in die Materie gehen, dabei Praxisnah sind oder eben deutlich ausführlicher als man es auf gewissen Seiten findet. Davon ist einfach zu wenig in einer Zeitschrift die so viel kostet. Ihr dekt einfach keine echte Marktlücke ab. Zumindest sehe ich nicht welche das sein soll.


----------



## HAWX (15. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> @PCGH_Marc
> Ich weiß ja nicht mal welche Leser ihr bedienen wollt. Anfangs waren es die Einsteiger im Bereich Spiele-PC, damals auch wirklich nötig. Heute bekomme ich z.B. nahezu sämtliche Infos über Grafikkarten im Netz kostenlos. Sicher, ihr habt alles in einem Heft. In jedem Heft gibt es immer Grafikkarten Tests. 5x Modell 6850 von diversen Herstellern, dazu noch 5x die 570 GTX u.s.w.! Nur finde ich auf diversen Seiten zwar nur die Tests im Referenzdesigne aber mit wesentlich mehr Spielen getestet. CB, Luxx, HT4Y.... lese ich die drei Seiten, kann ich mir ein besseres Bild über die Leistung machen als wenn ich nur PCGH habe. Da ist es fast nur noch interessant zu lesen welche Grafikkarte die leiseste ist. Ergo, wenn mich Grafikkarten interessieren, bin ich anderweitig besser informiert.
> Sicher, ihr habt da noch ein paar Tests die man anderweitig kaum bi gar nicht findet... Extreme Aufösungen, dieses ganze SSAA Gedöns..... wobei man das auch findet wenn man ein bisschen Googelt. Und es ist eigentlich nur eine Minderheit die das wirklich einsetzt. Aber alles in allem... irgendwie wirklich herausragen tut ihr nicht.
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich genauso! Ich bin selbst 17. Früher als ich noch nicht viel Ahnung hatte war die PCGH für mich noch Lesenswert, sie bot für mich kurze und verstaendliche Eindrücke über Ausstattung und Eigenschaften der jeweiligen Hardware. Heutzutage sehe ich mich lieber bei computerbase um da die Tests wesentlich ausführlicher sind. So wie mir wird es vielen gehen die mit ca. 12 Jahren anfangen die pcgh zu lesen aber durch das nach 4 Jahren spaeter erworbene hintergrundwissen nicht mehr ausreichend durch euch informiert werden. Man erhaelt zwar einen kurzen ueberblick, aber mehr auch nicht. Ich wäre hier wie Kaktus eher an detaillierteren und dafür weniger Tests interessiert.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> FULLQUOTE


Du findest keine Website, die mehr unterschiedliche Grafikkarten mit Lautheit, Leistungsaufnahme, Zubehör, OC-Verhalten etc. testet als wir - unterfüttert mit Benchmarks in (mindestens) 10 Spielen und mehreren Settings. Das ist ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, welches du so nirgends findest. Davon ab zeigen die Benches von CB und Co. im Mittel nahezu die gleichen Differenzen zwischen Karte X und Karte Y wie wir auch (denn die Karten sind nun mal bei anderen Testern auch mit den gleichen Specs vorhanden), bei uns dagegen sind alle Benchmarks erklärt, jeder kann sein System damit vergleichen und wir benchen keine Flybys oder ähnliches praxisfernes Zeug, sondern echte Savegames - ebenfalls ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Auch bei SSAA- oder Downsampling-Tests sind wir die Vorreiter, einzig CB macht gelegentlich mal was und aktuell das 3DC - im Print Bereich gibt's das außer bei uns meines Wissen sowieso nicht (=Alleinstellungsmerkmal). Und von wegen CPUs: Klar machen wir auch Technik, aber eben nicht so tief wie die c't - dafür gibt's bei denen nicht 33 CPUs in mehreren Spielen getestet. Insofern bieten wir diverse Alleinstellungsmerkmale und damit decken wir ganz klar eine Marktlücke ab. Seit Jahren und erfolgreich.


----------



## Kaktus (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@PCGH_Marc
SSAA und Downsamling interessiert wen den wirklich? Das sind nur wenige die sich dafür tatsächlich in dem Umfang interessieren wie z.B. du der ja kaum noch was anders im Kopf zu haben scheint. Mich interessiert es nicht die Bohne, zumindest nicht in der Masse wie ihr es präsentiert. Und ich brauche auch keine exakten Vergleichswerte, denn ihr testet meist Worst Case was auch Praxisfern ist. Siehe Starcraft. Auch interessieren Benchmarks nur in sofern das man sieht welche Karte in welchem Abstand zur nächsten steht. Die Ergebnisse die ihr Aufzeigt, habe ich auf meinem System, mit anderer CPU, eventuell anderen Treibern und Patches eh nicht. MIch interessieren nur die Differenzen. Und wenn ich die drei Seiten (gibt ja noch mehr im englischsprachigem Raum) nehme, brauche ich PCGH nicht unbedingt. Wo hier ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal ist... sehe ich beim besten willen nicht. Wunschdenken? 
Es ist schon interessant zu sehen das CPU XY mit 100 Mhz mehr Takt um 1% schneller ist wie die Vorhergehende CPU. Schön anzusehen, aber das 100Mhz nicht viel bringen, weiß wirklich jeder. Und wieder... viel Masse, mehr nicht. 

"Seid Jahren und erfolgreich"..... ah... daher ein Auflagenschwund von ehemals 200.000 auf nun mehr ca. 51.000  Irgendwie ein bisschen Realitätsfern hier von Erfolg zu reden. Irgendwo muss es ja hapern. CT hat ihre Auflage bei knapp 300.000 gehalten. Warum? Weil sie vieles bieten das man eben nicht im Netz findet. Zugegeben, deren Ausrichtung ist auch eine ganz andere. Profesionelle Nutzer und ausschließlich erwachsene. Die testen ja auch vieles abseits von Dingen die Spieler brauchen. 

Ich will hier nicht nur herum hacken, versteht das bitte nicht falsch. Mir geht es mit der Kritik nur darum das ihr vielleicht seht und merkt was bei euch fehlt. Nämlich klar die Klasse... tiefergehende Infos. Warum nicht jeden Monat ein richtig großes und sehr ausführliches Hauptthema? 30 Seiten nur Grafikarten, dann aber wirklich alles testen und extrem umfangreich, so das man sich wirklich von Internetseiten klar abhebt (das kannst du drehen wie du willst, ihr hebt euch nicht ab). Im nächsten Monat ein risen Test mit vielen Infos über Technik, Plattformen, dann wieder Mainboards. Ist ja nicht so das es jeden Monat interessante Grafikkarten gibt. Hier mal 3, da mal 5... wird mittlerweile meist überblättert.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> "Seid Jahren und erfolgreich"..... ah... daher ein Auflagenschwund von ehemals 200.000 auf nun mehr ca. 51.000  Irgendwie ein bisschen Realitätsfern hier von Erfolg zu reden. Irgendwo muss es ja hapern. CT hat ihre Auflage bei knapp 300.000 gehalten. Warum? Weil sie vieles bieten das man eben nicht im Netz findet. Zugegeben, deren Ausrichtung ist auch eine ganz andere. Profesionelle Nutzer und ausschließlich erwachsene. Die testen ja auch vieles abseits von Dingen die Spieler brauchen.



Das ist quatsch! Und Bitte zurück zum Thema! Mod? Bitte hierrein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/119366-auflage-woran-liegts.html


----------



## Kaktus (15. April 2011)

Kennt ihr eure Auflagen nicht? Hier kann man alles verfolgen, gleich welche Print Ausgabe oder die Zugriffe auf Internetseiten. Also was bitte ist hier quatsch?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> FULLQUOTE


SSAA und DS sind für alle Spieler interessant, die zumindest eine Grafikkarte der gehobenen Mittelklasse nutzen, denn auch hier sind diese Bildverbesserungen problemlos bei spielbaren Bildraten möglich. Wenn dich persönlich BQ nicht interessiert, nun denn. Das Feedback auf diese Artikel ist ziemlich gut, denn alle möchten eine bessere Grafik (ansonsten würden wir noch immer Pac Man spielen). 

Meist Worst-Case testen? Das ist schlicht falsch, fordernd wäre treffender. Und da du SC2 ansprichst: Am Ende der Kampagne rappelt es mehr als in unserem Benchmark und diversen Late Games im Battle.net ebenfalls. Das Alleinstellungsmerkmal unserer Benchmarks sind die Savegames und die Option, dass jeder sein Sys vergleichen kann, indem er die How-tos nachstellt (was die Leute auch tun, ergo kein Wunschdenken). Auch wenn du bei CPUs von Masse statt Klasse sprichst: So viele aktuelle und ältere CPUs wie wir testet niemand in Spielen, ab und zu "hardware.fr" noch. Viele Leute möchten explizit ihre CPU in den Werten finden und nicht etwa einen C2D E8600 aus den Werten eines C2D E8400 extrapolieren. Auch bieten wir ihnen wie gesagt die Option, die Benches nachzustellen - wenn zB jemand einen X4 9950 @ 3,1 GHz nutzt, kann er so immer noch direkt vergleichen mit zB einem X6 1055T. Das ist nirgends sonst möglich. 

Die c't kannst du im Übrigens hinsichtlich der Auflage nicht vergleichen, die haben keinerlei Ausrichtung gen Spiele - wir aber schon. Und da verlieren alle Magazine, da es Leute wie dich gibt, die fälschlicherweise annehmen, im Netz alles kostenlos oder besser zu bekommen. Das ist zumindest was PCGH anbelangt schlicht falsch. 

Die Aussage, dir fehlen tiefergehende Infos kann ich nicht für voll nehmen, ebenso, unsere Grafikkartenmarktübersichten würden sich von Internetseiten nicht klar abheben. Mir scheint, du liest das Heft nicht richtig - denn ansonsten würdest die Haupthemen wie große Grafikkarten- und Mainboard- und Netzteil- und Etc.-Marktübersichten nicht übersehen. Das bekommst du in keinem anderen Heft und schon gar nicht im Internet. Uns fehlt sicher nicht die Klasse, dir fehlt eher das Interesse an Dingen, die wir bringen (_"Ist ja nicht so das es jeden Monat interessante Grafikkarten gibt. Hier mal 3, da mal 5... wird mittlerweile meist überblättert."_).


----------



## Kaktus (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

@PCGH_Marc
Letzter OT Beitrag dazu... 

Wenn du so überzeugt bist, Kritik an dir abprallt... bitte. Ein weiterer Grund die Zeitschrift im Regal zu lassen. Es ist dein Gehalt das davon abhängig ist, nicht meines.   Mir vorzuwerfen dass ich das Heft nicht richtig lese.....  Du mir damit unterstellst das ich gar nicht in der Lage bin Kritik zu üben... dann bleib auf deiner arroganten Schiene und man wird sehen wie lange das Interesse an PCGH bestehen bleibt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich versuche nur argumentativ deine konstruktive Kritik zu hinterfragen - ansonsten würde ich mir nicht die Mühe machen, hier mit dir zu diskutieren. Wirklich schade, dass du dies als arrogante Schiene betitelst und aufgrund einer solchen Diskussion planst, das Heft nicht mehr zu kaufen. Das "nicht lesen" bezieht sich auf die von dir angesprochen großen Themen, die es sehr wohl gibt, oft als (gekennzeichnete) Specials vor dem eigentlichen Heft-Content.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (15. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eure Auflagen nicht? Hier kann man alles verfolgen, gleich welche Print Ausgabe oder die Zugriffe auf Internetseiten. Also was bitte ist hier quatsch?



Wir haben nie 200.000 Hefte verkauft. Maximal waren es 111.000 "harte" Verkäufe. Erfolg bedeutet nicht nur Print-Auflage (siehe Online usw.). In Relation zu anderen Zeitschriften haben wir geringe Auflagenrückgänge zu verzeichnen. Die c't hat eine absolute Sonderstellung mit 250.000 Abonnenten, damit weitgehend unabhängig von Kioskverkäufen. Der Einzelhandelsverkauf liegt "nur" bei rund 75.000 Heften.


----------



## Kaktus (15. April 2011)

Die "großen Themen" glänzen in der Regel mit Aufschrifften wie (mal frei aus der Luft gegriffen) "52 NTs im Test", "60 CPUs im Test", "Riesen Gehäuse Test" und am Ende hat man was? Viele Netzteile die recht oberflächlich getestet werden (haben wir ja im NT Diskussionsbereich schon geklärt warum und wieso), Gehäuse die mal eben schnell aufgelistet wurden, ein paar Messungen aber keine Details zu Problematiken beim Einbau, Kabellverlegung oder das etwas klappern könnte u.s.w., bei den CPUs ist es eben in meinen Augen irrelevant ob man einen E8400 oder E8600 in der Tabelle hat. Jeder mit ein "bisschen" Gripps kann sich denken wo der E8400 zum E8600 steht. Zumal dann auch nur 5-6 Spiele getestet wurden. Dann lieber ein paar weniger CPUs und deutlich mehr Spiele/Programme/Anwendungen. 
Im übrigen... von 6 Leuten die ich kenne und PCGH seid dem ersten Tag an gekauft haben, ist nur noch 1 geblieben und selbst der kauft nur noch sporadisch weil eben de Kritikpunkte die Selben sind welche ich aufzähle. Masse ja, Klasse immmer weniger oder selten.

@PCGH_Marco
Stimmt, ich hatte eine andre Zeitschrift im Kopf, das war mein Fehler mit der Auflagenzahl. *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/6-pcgh_marco.html
*


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. April 2011)

Ich kann an den MÜs kein "Masse statt Klasse" erkennen, der (Tabellen-)Informationsgehalt bei Boards, GraKas, NTs etc. ist extrem hoch und gibt dem Käufer nahezu alles an die Hand, was ihn interessiert. Die angesprochene Oberflächlichkeit sehe ich nicht, mich persönlich interessiert allerdings die Lötqualität eines Netzteils eher weniger (und damit bin ich sicher nicht alleine). Und was Raff in den GraKa-MÜs oder Daniel M. in den Board-MÜs erarbeiten und aufzeigen, ist einfach nur einmalig und ich schmökere gerne in den umfangreichen Tabellen, selbst wenn ich keine Kaufabsichten hege und das meiste Zeug eh kenne oder schon genutzt habe.



> Jeder mit ein "bisschen" Gripps kann sich denken wo der E8400 zum E8600 steht.


Immer und immer wieder fragen Leute, warum testet ihr nicht CPU X oder CPU X - so einfach kann es also nicht sein. Nicht jeder steckt da so drin, bedenke das bitte.

Und von wegen Auflage: Die ist, wenn ich die Zahlen richtig im Kopf habe, seit Ende 2009 ziemlich stabil und hier und da sogar dezent gestiegen. Und wie Marco schon sagt: Andere Magazine, die sich (auch) mit Spielen beschäftigen, brechen zT massiv ein - immer weiter. Wir aber in unserer Marktlücke stagnieren Print und wachsen Online. Die Gamestar versucht derzeit sogar, in unsere Lücke vorzustoßen ...


----------



## Kaktus (15. April 2011)

Ich habe mich nicht über Boards ausgelassen.  Es geht ja nicht um alles, aber einiges das man verbessern könnte. Naja.... es war meine Kritik. Was ihr daraus macht ist eure Sache.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. April 2011)

Wir sind über (konstruktive) Kritik auch immer erfreut und setzen diese, falls möglich, auch um


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. April 2011)

Kaktus,

Verwechsle bei den großen Tests bitte nicht das nicht vorhandene, seitenlange Geschwafel zu jedem einzelnen Produkt mit mangelnder Testtiefe. Natürlich können wir uns im Print nicht eine Seite drüber auslassen, wie stabil die Verpackung wirkt und dass ein Hersteller Glacé-Handschuhe belegt, um das Oberflächenfinish zu schonen - oder den gern genommenen „hochwertigen Verarbeitungseindruck” zu erwähnen, den die Abwesenheit von Staub, wackelnden Bauteilen und der noch anhaftende Geruch des Ätzbades suggerieren. Die „wahre” Testinfo steckt in den Testtabellen.

Zum Vergleich mit der c't: Da ist eigentlich kein Vergleich möglich, dazu sind Zielgruppen, (Kosten?) Strukturen und Traditionen viel zu unterschiedlich. Kleines Beispiel? heise Online hat einen meist gut recherchierten und oft aktuellen Newsticker, aber wieviel „tiefgehende Grafikkartentests” bekommst du dort kostenlos? Richtig - den gibt's nur im Heft, online einen Einseiten-Abstrakt davon  (Und das ist absolut nicht wertend gemeint, es zeigt nur die sehr unterschiedliche Ausrichtung).

_Edit: Ich schreibe heute wohl zu langsam…_


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. April 2011)

Richtig: Nur weil der Fließtext mitunter kurz ist, handelt es sich nicht um einen oberflächlichen Test. Die Testtabellen enthalten unfassbar viel Information auf kleinem Raum. Hier offenbart sich dem Interessenten die Tiefe. Gerade die Leistungsaufnahme- und Lautstärketests so vieler Grafikkarten (Beispiel) wirst du auf einen Blick nicht online kriegen. Und jede Zahl da kostet Zeit. Zeit, die Geld kostet, weil sie jemand aufwenden muss. 

Und generell: Monatlich 3,99 €uro im Jahr 2011 als "(zu) viel" zu empfinden kann ich – wie schon mehrmals in diesem Forum geschrieben – absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe gerade 4,90 €uro fürs Mittagessen bezahlt. Danach gab's ein Eis für nochmal 'nen €uro. Das war nur ein Tag von 30. Was genau ist jetzt teuer?  Alles ist relativ.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Kaktus (15. April 2011)

Ihr schießt euch jetzt auf die Grafikkarten Tests ein. Was ist mit den Gehäusetests? Mehr als eine Produktauflistung und ein paar Temperaturwerte ist da nie zu finden. Ich stell mich doch nicht hier hin und zerlege jetzt jeden Test für euch.  Man kann nicht alles in Tabellen packen. 
Was ist mit den Wertungen bei Lüftern? Es wird in Prozent gemessen und dann bemängelt das ein Lüfter der max 1000U/min hat, deutlich schlechter bei 50% abschneidet als einer der mit max 1600 U/min arbeitet  Da fehlt es an Vergleichbarkeit. 
Was ist mit Soundtests? Da wird bei den Soundkarten über die Software gemeckert, aber nicht erläutert was da genau nicht so läuft wie es laufen sollte. Da nutzen mir die Tabellen rein überhaupt nichts. 

Diese Liste knnte man noch fortsetzen, aber wie gesagt, ich bin nicht hier um alles aufzulisten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. April 2011)

Zu den Gehäusetests kann ich nichts sagen, da mich dergleichen nicht interessiert und sie auch nicht lese. Mein Case taugt mir und fertig.


----------



## chris1995 (15. April 2011)

Also es kommen sehr wohl junge Leser nach! Ich selbst bin auch einer seit ca1nem Jahr.
Und seit einigen monaten auch aktiver Falter(Folding at home)
chris


----------



## HAWX (15. April 2011)

Achja ist mal wieder mit einer pcgh extreme Ausgabe zu rechnen? Die ist deutlich interessanter, wenn sie nicht gleich das doppelte kostet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Ihr schießt euch jetzt auf die Grafikkarten Tests ein. Was ist mit den Gehäusetests? Mehr als eine Produktauflistung und ein paar Temperaturwerte ist da nie zu finden. Ich stell mich doch nicht hier hin und zerlege jetzt jeden Test für euch.  Man kann nicht alles in Tabellen packen.



Nicht, das ich die Temperaturmessungen sinnvoll finden würde, aber was erwartest du dir denn sonst von einem Gehäusetest? Die Maße sagt dir der Hersteller, die Einbauplätze auch, das Design siehst du auf Fotos, die Innenraumaufteilung auch, kritische Platzsituationen (Grakalänge, Kühlerhöhe) testet PCGH und die Stabilität (imho das einzige, was man an Gehäusen "testen" kann neben der Verarbeitung) wird auch (knapp) bewertet.

 @Red: Sagt bescheid, wenn das ganze weiter in einen Feedback- oder Wunschthread verschoben werden soll


----------



## Kaktus (15. April 2011)

@ruyven_macaran
Bei Gehäusen erwarte ich das man Probleme findet und diese Dokumentiert. Z.b. haben bei einigen Gehäusen mit Swap-Slots die Eigenschaft das diese trotz Entkopplung klappern. Generell, wie gut ist die Festplatten Entkopplung wirklich. Ein kompletter Lautstärketest ist gut, aber das ist ein Punkt der subjektiv ein ganz ekliges Geräusch entwickeln kann. Läuft ein Einbau wirklich so reibungslos? Sind die Öffnungen für die Kabelführung groß genug, oder doch eher eng? Auch Angaben zu den diversen Ausstattungen, wie Anschlüsse.... wenn die oben sind, wie ist es mit dem Staub? Kann er sich leicht drauf legen? Wurde dahingehend etwas gemacht? Gehäuse mit gekippten Boards haben trotzdem nicht selten Probleme bei langen Grafikkarten oder Sonstiges. Solche Dinge fehlen. Wen ich lnger darüber nachdenke, würde mir sicherlich mehr einfallen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. April 2011)

Immer her damit, solange es konstruktiv und sachlich bleibt. Wenn sich von den Vorschlägen etwas als sinnvoll und machbar erweist, greifen wir es auch gern auf. 

Bedenke aber bitte, dass wir im Heft halt nicht endlos viel Platz haben und keine Romane an Fließtext für einzelne Produkte aufwenden können sondern die Dinge kurz und knapp auf den Punkt bringen. Bei den Gehäusen denke ich, dass Kollege M. es sicherlich erwähnen würde, wenn zum Beispiel eine Kabeldurchführung zu eng für Molex-Anschlüsse wäre und somit dieses „Feature” ad absurdum führte.


----------



## Kaktus (15. April 2011)

Ich hatte einfach schon Gehäuse wo es mit dem ATX-Strang + noch zwei weitere Stränge (direkt unten am NT) extrem eng wird. Beim Define R2 hatte ich das. Worauf hin beim R3 das vergrößert wurde. Das nur mal als Beispiel (was bei euch auch nicht erwähnt wurde). Wie gesagt, ich würde weniger Tests, aber ausführlichere machen und eben nicht alles in eine Tabelle packen weil man da eben nur rohe Zahlen hat. Feinheiten kann man so nicht erkennen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Netzteildiskussionsthread]*

Ich kaufe mir seit einigen Jahren die Zeitschrift (meist die DVD lose Version, sofern verfügbar ) und bisher hat mit eine "reißerische" Überschrift nicht wirklich gestört. Dass wenn man 50 Netzteil testen, nicht alles haarklein angeben kann, sollte einleuchten, trotzdem habt ihr sie ja aber getestet und die Vor- und Nachteile aufgezeigt. Bei Gehäusen ist das halt sehr schwer, da vieles subjektiv ist, jeder kauft ein Gehäuse nach seinem Geschmack und nicht, weil man dort vier große Grafikkarten verbauen könnte.

Es gibt immer mal wieder gute Beiträge, die letze Ausgabe war sehr gut, diese war eher durchwachsen.
Die Bulldozer Geschichte war zwar gut zusammengefasst, aber Neuigkeiten gabs keine, das hatte man irgendwo alles schon mal gelesen und öhm... an andere Beiträge kann ich mich gar nicht mehr so erinnern.. 
Na ja, warte ich auf die neue Ausgabe, mal schauen, ob da wieder Sachen drin stehen, die mich mehr interessieren (und die ich mir merken kann).
Aber kaufen werde ich sie trotzdem weiterhin.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. April 2011)

Bei der aktullen Ausgabe hab ich das "Krieg der Kerne" nicht ganz verstanden..es ging doch eigentlich nur um AMD. 
Weiterhin hab ich in der Ausgabe beim drüberblättern 3 Tippfehler gefunden.

Anosnsten kaufe ich die zeitschrift seit ca September...bin also nen ganz neuer und freue mich immer wenn die neue rauskommt


----------



## iNsTaBiL (16. April 2011)

also ich bin seit einem guten jahr pcgh-leser und ich finde, dass das internet die zeitschrift, die man überall mitnehmen kann, nicht ablösen kann. ich kaufe sie mir lieber.
ich finde, dass es zu oft um grafikchips - /karten geht.  dazu gab es in fast jeder ausgabe einen großen test.
natürlich wiederholen sich die themen, es gibt ja nicht unendlich themen in sachen hardware.

lg​


----------



## ClareQuilty (18. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich hatte einfach schon Gehäuse wo es mit dem ATX-Strang + noch zwei weitere Stränge (direkt unten am NT) extrem eng wird. Beim Define R2 hatte ich das. Worauf hin beim R3 das vergrößert wurde. Das nur mal als Beispiel (was bei euch auch nicht erwähnt wurde). Wie gesagt, ich würde weniger Tests, aber ausführlichere machen und eben nicht alles in eine Tabelle packen weil man da eben nur rohe Zahlen hat. Feinheiten kann man so nicht erkennen.


Du erwartest einfach zu viel. Die Redakteure können sich nicht einen Monat hinhocken und die Gehäuse auf alle nur erdenklichen Praxisprobleme hin untersuchen. Zumal viele Probleme ja auch erst nach einer gewissen Einsatzzeit auftreten. Für so etwas gibt es Foren.


----------



## Kaktus (19. April 2011)

@ClareQuilty
Ich erwarte mehr und bessere Infos als ich sie kostenlos im Netz finde  Ansonsten macht eine Zeitschrift, die zudem nicht günstig ist, keinen Sinn, außer man will beim lesen nicht am PC sitzen.


----------



## refraiser (20. April 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Bedenke aber bitte, dass wir im Heft halt nicht endlos viel Platz haben und keine Romane an Fließtext für einzelne Produkte aufwenden können sondern die Dinge kurz und knapp auf den Punkt bringen.


Richtig, aber viele Leser wollen den Großteil der Informationen aus dem Fließtext entnehmen. Das zeigt sich ja z.B. sehr deutlich in der Kritik daran das ihr wenig Messungen bieten würdet, was aber so nicht stimmt. Ihr bereitet nur sehr wenige Fakten wirklich wirksam auf. Das ist zwar platzeffizent, aber nicht komfortabel für den Leser. Auch das ist wieder ein Pluspunkt für eine Online-Ausgabe, Platzprobleme werdet ihr hier wahrscheinlich nicht so schnell bekommen.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Und generell: Monatlich 3,99 €uro im Jahr 2011 als "(zu) viel" zu empfinden kann ich – wie schon mehrmals in diesem Forum geschrieben – absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe gerade 4,90 €uro fürs Mittagessen bezahlt. Danach gab's ein Eis für nochmal 'nen €uro. Das war nur ein Tag von 30. Was genau ist jetzt teuer?  Alles ist relativ.


Ja, aber essen ist etwas lebensnotweniges. Natürlich kann man auch etwas länger ohne Essen überleben, aber es senkt den Lebensstandard viel deutlicher als der Verzicht auf eine PCGH Ausgabe. 12 Mal im Jahr 3,99€ sind 47,88€. Das sind fast zwei neue AAA-Titel aus UK oder einer aus Deutschland. Der Punkt ist wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht, das die Leser nicht bereit sind 3,99€ im Monat für eine Zeitschrift, sondern das sie nicht bereit sind 3,99€ für eine Zeitschrift auszugeben deren Mehrwert sie nicht- oder nur geringfügig sehen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. April 2011)

Dann nimm einen Besuch im Kino. 2 Stunden Unterhaltung oder zweimal die PCGH. Geh mal einen Abend mit deinen Kumpels zwei, drei, vier [...] Bierchen oder Cocktails heben. Schon ist das Geld fürs Abo weg. Oder einfach nur in einen Club mit Live-Band – ein bis zwei Hefte weg. Tank dein Auto voll. Das ist alles Luxus, der subjektiv viel weniger "Bang for the buck" hat. Zugegeben, ich bin etwas voreingenommen , aber ich sehe nun mal jeden Tag, was für ein immenser Aufwand es ist, das Heft zu bauen. Daran sind sehr viele Menschen beteiligt, die den Markt zusammenfassen, filtern, testen und beschreiben. So viele, dass ich vier Euro als lächerlich kleine Summe ansehe. Soviel sollte einem das Hobby doch wert sein, immerhin dient jedes einzelne Heft dazu, auf den aktuellen Stand zu kommen. "Das Internet" ist übrigens auch nicht kostenlos – die Flatrate kostet schließlich auch zwischen 20 und 50 €uro ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## refraiser (20. April 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Dann nimm einen Besuch im Kino. 2 Stunden Unterhaltung oder zweimal die PCGH. Geh mal einen Abend mit deinen Kumpels zwei, drei, vier [...] Bierchen oder Cocktails heben. Schon ist das Geld fürs Abo weg. Oder einfach nur in einen Club mit Live-Band – ein bis zwei Hefte weg. Tank dein Auto voll. Das ist alles Luxus, der subjektiv viel weniger "Bang for the buck" hat. Zugegeben, ich bin etwas voreingenommen , aber ich sehe nun mal jeden Tag, was für ein immenser Aufwand es ist, das Heft zu bauen. Daran sind sehr viele Menschen beteiligt, die den Markt zusammenfassen, filtern, testen und beschreiben. So viele, dass ich vier Euro als lächerlich kleine Summe ansehe. Soviel sollte einem das Hobby doch wert sein, immerhin dient jedes einzelne Heft dazu, auf den aktuellen Stand zu kommen. "Das Internet" ist übrigens auch nicht kostenlos – die Flatrate kostet schließlich auch zwischen 20 und 50 €uro ...


Ich lese das Heft ja auch, wollte den Preis aber in Relation setzen. 4€ sind wirklich nicht viel, aber z.B. der Spiegel kostet auch nur 4€ und auch dort arbeitet eine große Redaktion. Es ist einfach ein großes Problem für euch, das ihr nicht genügend Platz habt, eure Arbeit auch wirklich zu präsentieren. Computerbase z.B. hat interaktive Tabellen, wenn man den Zeiger auf einen Wert bewegt wird dieser als 100% angezeigt und die anderen Grafikkarten erhalten den entsprechenden Prozentwert. Das ist sehr informativ, vor allem wenn man den Leistungszuwachs durch den Kauf einer Grafikkarte abwiegen will und dabei verschiedene Optionen hat. Außerdem sind diese Tabellen auch zentral im Fließtext und nicht an z.B. an der Seite.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. April 2011)

Es gibt da nur 2 Standpunkte

1. man ist bereit Geld für die Zeitschrift auszugeben
2. man ist nicht bereit

Da ich mich meist erst vor einer Aufrüstung durch zig Webseiten arbeite um Tests zu finden ist das Magazin für mich eine gute möglichkeit um auf dem Stand zu bleiben. 
Vor allem kann ich die Zeitschrift auch bei einem gemütlichen Bad lesen was bei mir zu 99% auch zutrifft. Oder am See wenn es endlich mal wieder Sommer wird 

Wenn man bissl Hirn hat und auch extremst wenig Geld hat oder einfach nur geizig ist kostet das Abo einem effektive auch nicht mal 30€ im Jahr.


----------



## ThePlayer (21. April 2011)

Für mich hat die Print Ausgabe zu wenig Hardware und wenn es um Hardware geht, dann schwimmt man an der Oberfläche.
Wer PcDirekt noch kennt, weiß ungefähr was ich meine.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Ich lese das Heft ja auch, wollte den Preis aber in Relation setzen. 4€ sind wirklich nicht viel, aber z.B. der Spiegel kostet auch nur 4€ und auch dort arbeitet eine große Redaktion. Es ist einfach ein großes Problem für euch, das ihr nicht genügend Platz habt, eure Arbeit auch wirklich zu präsentieren. Computerbase z.B. hat interaktive Tabellen, wenn man den Zeiger auf einen Wert bewegt wird dieser als 100% angezeigt und die anderen Grafikkarten erhalten den entsprechenden Prozentwert. Das ist sehr informativ, vor allem wenn man den Leistungszuwachs durch den Kauf einer Grafikkarte abwiegen will und dabei verschiedene Optionen hat. Außerdem sind diese Tabellen auch zentral im Fließtext und nicht an z.B. an der Seite.


 
Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: Die detaillierten Einzelergebnisse, die CB im Text unterbringt, betrachte ich wirklich höchstens alle 2-3 Jahre, wenn ich unmittelbar vor dem Kauf stehe. Wenn es darum geht, den Überblick zu behalten, bin ich mit Daten-Tabelle, Bilder (Kühllösung), Performance-Rating und Verbrauchsmessung durch. Da hat man nun wirklich keine Platzprobleme in nem Heft und Tests von 30 Seiten für ein Gehäuse wären mir keinen Cent wert. Wenn man da drei Stück von liest, hätte man in der Zeit das Gehäuse probe kaufen, angucken, verkaufen und die Differenz in nem Nebenjob erarbeiten können.


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Was ist mit Soundtests? Da wird bei den Soundkarten über die Software gemeckert, aber nicht erläutert was da genau nicht so läuft wie es laufen sollte. Da nutzen mir die Tabellen rein überhaupt nichts.


 
Also wenn ich jetzt ob der späten Stunde nicht völlig auf dem Schlauch stehe, dann habe ich zumindest immer unter Stabilität/Auffälligkeiten in der Tabelle auf eventuell auftretende Probleme hingewiesen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass auf einem ansonsten "sauberen" System keine Treiberprobleme auftreten. Auch nicht mit den Creativetreibern. Also irgendwie verstehe ich diesen deiner Kritikpunkte nicht so ganz.


----------



## Kaktus (21. April 2011)

Es gab zur Software nur die Aussage das sie nicht optimal wäre. Was da nicht optimal war, wurde nicht im Ansatz erklärt.


----------



## Norisk699 (21. April 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Dann nimm einen Besuch im Kino. 2 Stunden Unterhaltung oder zweimal die PCGH. Geh mal einen Abend mit deinen Kumpels zwei, drei, vier [...] Bierchen oder Cocktails heben. Schon ist das Geld fürs Abo weg. Oder einfach nur in einen Club mit Live-Band – ein bis zwei Hefte weg. Tank dein Auto voll. Das ist alles Luxus, der subjektiv viel weniger "Bang for the buck" hat. Zugegeben, ich bin etwas voreingenommen , aber ich sehe nun mal jeden Tag, was für ein immenser Aufwand es ist, das Heft zu bauen. Daran sind sehr viele Menschen beteiligt, die den Markt zusammenfassen, filtern, testen und beschreiben. So viele, dass ich vier Euro als lächerlich kleine Summe ansehe. Soviel sollte einem das Hobby doch wert sein, immerhin dient jedes einzelne Heft dazu, auf den aktuellen Stand zu kommen. "Das Internet" ist übrigens auch nicht kostenlos – die Flatrate kostet schließlich auch zwischen 20 und 50 €uro ...
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Möchte jetzt auch kurz meinen Senf dazugeben:
(bin seit etwa 1998 PC Games Leser / Abonnent und seit erstmaliger Auflage PCGH-Leser bzw. Abonnent)

Die Auflage geht freilich runter und das wird man wohl auch nicht aufhalten können. Ziemlich allen Tageszeitungen gehts genauso. "Schuld" ist das Internet. Hier bekommt man sämtliche gewünschten Informationen (teilweise sogar noch besser bzw. mehr ; nur ggf. nicht so "hochwertig" präsentiert) die man sich wünschen kann. Die PCG / PCGH macht ja hier auch mit weil im Endeffekt die meisten Tests auch online verfügbar sind, nur wenn`s ins Detail geht (Graka-Marktübersicht etc.) muss man das Heft kaufen, man könnte es aber auch bei hardwareluxx / computerbase / toms hardware kostenlos bekommen (übrigens auch sehr gut gemacht von denen finde ich).

Jetzt wird man als Verlagshaus sicherlich nicht einfach den Stecker vom Internet ziehen können und wollen. Also muss man sich arrangieren. Ich denke es darf kein Problem sein, wenn die Auflage langfristig bei PCGH bei unter 100.000 bleibt, man muss einfach schauen, dass man mit der Homepage Geld verdienen kann.
Hier geht der Weg ja in die richtige Richtung:
- werbebanner etc. auf der main (hat ja sicherlich täglich viele hits)
- partnershops wie z.b. caseking / amazon ...provisionen 
- pcgh pc`s (das ist meiner meinung nach übrigens eine geniale idee gewesen... wäre ich kein "selber-zusammenbauer" würd ich ganz sicher zu einem dieser fertig-pc`s greifen)
- etc etc etc

Langfristig wird es sich wohl so entwickeln dass man entweder Qualität / Redakteure einspart oder es hinkriegt, dass irgendwann mal 50 % des Umsatzes mit der Homepage bzw. dem Onlineauftritt allgemein erzielt werden.
Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus dass das längst noch nicht soweit ist, aber der Weg muss wohl dahin gehen.

===
Diesen Text sollte jetzt aber mal keiner zu ernst nehmen. Natürlich will ich mir nicht anmaßen dass ich euch erzählen könnte wie ihr euren Laden künftig führen solltet. Hierfür fehlt mir natürlich die Kompetenz.
===

Achja, eine Frage hätte ich noch, was mich mal interessieren würde:
Verdient Ihr eigentlich an den PCGH-PC`s etwas oder wie läuft das so insgesamt... ?


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Es gab zur Software nur die Aussage das sie nicht optimal wäre. Was da nicht optimal war, wurde nicht im Ansatz erklärt.


 
Nenn mal bitte ein Beispiel mit Heftnummer .


----------



## Kaktus (21. April 2011)

Boah... ich kram das jetzt nicht mehr raus. Das ist schon etwas länger her, da waren die Asus DX, Creativ irgendwas und eine Karte dabei die ganz in Weiß war (hersteller war mir bis dato unbekannt). Keine Ahnung wo das jetzt drin war zumal ich fast alle im Keller verstaut habe.


----------



## Rolk (21. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Boah... ich kram das jetzt nicht mehr raus. Das ist schon etwas länger her, da waren die Asus DX, Creativ irgendwas und eine Karte dabei die ganz in Weiß war (hersteller war mir bis dato unbekannt). Keine Ahnung wo das jetzt drin war zumal ich fast alle im Keller verstaut habe.


 
Ausgabe 09/2010 und die Karte war die Juli@ von ESI.


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2011)

ESI war dir nicht bekannt? Das sind sogar noch die "Mainstreamsten" auf dem Markt der gehobeneren Soundkartenqualität oder anders: "aus dem Studiobereich". M-Audio, RME, Motu, ... kennst du auch nicht, oder ?

Ich such die Print gerade mal und schau mal ob ich da was negatives über die Treiber geschrieben habe. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können,  etwas darüber geschrieben zu haben, dass die oft zitierte Instabilität der Creativetreiber sich im Test nicht bestätigen konnte.

Oder meinst du die Asus-Karten? Da wurde in der Tabelle erwähnt, dass zum Teil eigene Namen für bestimmte Funktionen verwendet worden sind.

@Rolk: Danke


----------



## Kaktus (21. April 2011)

ZUsatzprogramme, nicht Treiber. Ud nein, ich bin keiner der sich sehr für Sound interessiert. Onboard Sound reicht mir persönlich völlig. Meiner Freundin nicht  Und wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht mehr was es genau war, es war irgendwas mit dem beiliegenden Programm oder sonst was.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. April 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> So viele, dass ich vier Euro als lächerlich kleine Summe ansehe.


 
Was würde die Zeitschrift denn kosten, wenn sie frei von Werbung wäre?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. April 2011)

Mehr. Deutlich mehr. Wieviel mehr? Keine Ahnung, das gehört nicht zu meinen Aufgaben. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. April 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Mehr. Deutlich mehr. Wieviel mehr? Keine Ahnung, das gehört nicht zu meinen Aufgaben.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Schade, Raff, dass du das nicht weiß, würde mich aber mal sehr interessieren, um welchen Faktor die Zeitschrift dann teurer wäre.
Dann würde auch endlich mal das Gemecker aufhören, dass ihr zuviel Werbung drin habt, denn letztendlich könntet ihr auch mehr Werbung reinbringen, z.B. einfach noch ein paar Seiten mehr und dann rein mit der Werbung.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. April 2011)

Wieviel Werbung bräuchte man denn um die DVD Ausgabe auf 2€ zu drücken? So rein hypothetisch natürlich


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. April 2011)

Kann Raff ja nicht sagen, weil er nicht weiß, wie viel Geld die Werbung einbringt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schade, Raff, dass du das nicht weiß, würde mich aber mal sehr interessieren, um welchen Faktor die Zeitschrift dann teurer wäre.
> Dann würde auch endlich mal das Gemecker aufhören, dass ihr zuviel Werbung drin habt, denn letztendlich könntet ihr auch mehr Werbung reinbringen, z.B. einfach noch ein paar Seiten mehr und dann rein mit der Werbung.


 
Es sollte klar sein, dass die Werbung da nicht "aus Spaß" drin ist bzw. um die Leser zu ärgern. Fremdwerbung (es gibt auch Eigenanzeigen, etwa zu den PCGH-PCs) ist ein ganz wichtiges Standbein für eine Zeitschrift. Wenn eine Zeitschrift keine Werbung aufweist, dann ist das idR ein Zeichen dafür, dass sie für die Hersteller unattraktiv ist (zu geringe Reichweite etwa). Redakteure verkaufen die Anzeigenplätze nicht – was schon mal jedem "Ihr seid gekauft"-Vorurteil viel Wind aus den Segeln nehmen sollte –, bei uns wird bei der Hefterstellung nur eingepflegt, was von den Kollegen so reinkam. Eventuell lässt ja Thilo ein paar Zahlen raus. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. April 2011)

nun hier wird behaubtet das zuwenig info im fliestext in der print steckt, dem kann ich nur teilweise zustimmen.Meist sind die infos zu sehr versteckt.
Klare fakten schaffen nur die benchmarks und ergebnistabellen (endnote)

Nun nehmen wir mal netzteiltest, im groben macht ihr alles richtig.Ihr testet die stabilität ,sehr vernünftig,die effienz und die lautstärke.alle anderen angaben sind vom Herrstellern.
Was fehlt kabellängen,mann kann messen,kabelqualität,ein satz genügt,zubehör,kommt vor in manch tabelle,und zuletzt die tatsächliche ausgangsleistung.Die wird leider sehr oft bei test in PCGH in der tabelle versteckt anstatt im text zusätzlich zu erwähnen.das sind kleinigkeiten ich weiss.
Dann die belastung für Netzteile vorechnen,
Nach langen logischen Nachdenken, nachforschen und einige fragen im herrstellerforum,bekam ich endlich raus :Wie man Netzteile dimensioniert OHNE GLAUBE.Das ging mir auf die nerven das viele bei PC zusammenstellungen Glauben sagen.
Mein vorschlag für eine gegenanalyse die mathematisch begründet ist.

Man nimm last die sich durch einzelteile des PC addiert.eigendlich ampere aber weil diese kaum bis garnicht angegeben wird, dann watt.
Die cpu last an stromverbrauch kann man berukigt auf die TDP setzen also tdp 125 = 125Watt
mainboard haben durchnittsverbaruch von 30Watt woher ich das weiss, messungen von verschiedenen webseiten (meisterkühler, netzteil produzenten wie emerax usw)
ram DDR3 max 2,5 bis 3 watt ich rechne für 2 Riegel egal ddr2 oder ddr3 10watt ab ddr4 kann man von 5 watt sprechen
laufwerke haben jeher 10watt
HDD immer 8 watt weil es einfacher ist nehme ich 10watt je HDD und bei einen vergleich rechner für die test sind mindetenz 3HDD drin.Wiso weil es die realität ist,kaum einer hat nur eine HDD drin
maus tasta sind mit mainboard drin wären max 6 watt
Zusatzkarten wie PCI oder PCIE X1 sind je karte egal für was 10 watt fällig meist sind es real etwa 7 watt fürs grobe rechnen nehm ich 10 watt
jetzt kommt die unbekannte Grafikkarte je nach Grafikkarte ist der stromverbrauch schwer zu bestimmen, HT4U.net hatt da ein modifiziertes mainboard und endlich gibt es annähernd reale wattverbrauch der grafikkarte. eine mittelklassenkarte zieht im schnitt 160 watt aus der dose.

PCGH versucht bitte auch die adapter für den PCIE x16 steckplatzt zu basteln sowie die adapter der 6 pol und 8 pol stecker und legt diese werte als grundlage wieviel watt eine grafikkarte nötig hatt.
Und  der stabilitäts test sollte mit Furmark und Prime95 gleichzeitig laufen. da wird ein netzteil ins maximum getrieben.
Oder das noch fordernde OCCT
Die test nun damit man nicht zig mal die stabilität an drei grafikkarten messen muss.Nimmt man nur mittelklasse und high end grafikkarte cpu bleibt gleich.
man Listet ein BSP System auf und dessen verbrauch und man muss nur die grafikkarte addieren im verbrauch, das wären 3 tabellen mehr fürs blatt, die texte stehen darunter und 
die tabellen orientieren sich nach einen T .

Nun bei gehäusen test interressiert es wirklich keinen wie gut verpackt wurde, da gebe ich euch recht.aber was interressiert nun
Kurz gesagt BILDER wie bei caseking.de einfach nur bilder. und ein maßband als größen vergleich.
Einbau probleme merkt man doch wenn man einbaut, und die maximale kabel managedment möglichkeiten, ab einer bestimmten HDD und usb und lüfterkabel ist kabelmanagedment sinnlos.Sieht man an mein gehäuse.
Netzteil empfehlung auch wenn ihr nur die länge des haubtanschluss des netzteil angibt 4(8) pol und 20 (24) pol anschluss.
Und als ergebnis ob geeignet aufrüster oder einsteiger (neuzusammenstellung) den unterschied ist ja klar oder nicht, beim aufrüster ist meist mehr zu verbauen.der neukauf ist da wesendlich platzsparender, wegen weniger teile zu verbauen.

bei HTPC gehäusen sind Bilder am wichtigsten und natürlich der einbau, Wie es ausieht zählt auch, aber das ist subjektiv daher eine geschmacksache.

Waren doch einige kleine änderungen mit viel arbeit ich weiss.
edite schreibkorecktur, hatt nicht viel genützt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2011)

Wir geben die (gemessene) Länge der Netzteilkabel in den Tabellen an, die Leistungsaufnahme von Grafikkarten messen wir seit Jahren direkt am PCI-E-Slot und falls vorhanden den 6-/8-Pin-Steckern. Die TDP einer CPU mit der Leistungsaufnahme gleichzusetzen, ist nicht möglich. Bei Sandy Bridge fällt mit dedizierter Grafikkarte die IGP weg, real ist rein die CPU selbst mit Core Damage weit von 95W entfernt - ein Phenom II X4 965 BE C3 dagegen schluckt real schon mal über 130W.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. April 2011)

Oh gut wusste nicht das ihr die messung von den anschlüssen in der print macht:das steht auch nirgends im heft drin, btzw mir ist es nicht aufgefallen.
Dachte immer dies wären messung ganzer PC also an steckdose.
da kann ich beruhigt die werte im heft zur PC zusammenstellungen addieren.

Nun an den hybriden intelcore i5(7) 2XXX und an den amd bulldozer architektur mag sein das diese weniger strom benötigen.aber ist es möglich die reale spannung die anliegt am Prozessor zu messen.Um damit den verbrauch festzulegen so als standard.
Früher galt immer TDP= wattverbrauch je nach vcore mein board verbrät 140 watt für die CPU liegt am Board selber weil es ,egal was ich einstelle je mehr busfrequenz (auch im standard takt) die vcore bis auf 1,45v stellt.daher der konstante verbrauch bei last.egal ob übertaktet oder nicht.Dafür ist das board stabil.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2011)

Ein ganzer PC mit GTX 580 in 3D? Hei, das wäre schön 

Die Vcore der CPU können wir abgreifen, allerdings kannst man diese nicht in Watt umrechnen. Dafür braucht man noch Ampere und hierfür muss man das Mainboard umbauen - die Kollegen von Hardtechs4u machen das hin und wieder; ist aber sehr aufwendig und auch teuer. Messungen von CPUs sind bei uns daher immer das gesamte System.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. April 2011)

Ließe dies sich denn nicht per nur board und netzteil einbau, und stromzufuhr,an der steckose messen ich weiss das dann das mainboard meckert.aber die spannung für festplatte ram und laufwerk und dann sogar mainboard wäre dann abziehbar vom der gemessenen wattverbrauch an der steckdose.ihr zieht doch den netzteil verbrauch ab oder ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. April 2011)

Wir kennen die Effizienz der CPU-Wandler und der PSU in diesem Fall nicht, dass zu messen erfordert wie gesagt einen sehr teuren und extrem aufwendigen Umbau. Und nein, den PSU-Verbrauch ziehen wir nicht ab bei Gesamtsystemmessungen, da dieser eine unbekannte Größe ist (klar könnte man die Effizienz für die jeweils anliegenden Watt explizit an der Chroma messen, aber das ist viel zu aufwendig).


----------



## jobo (24. September 2011)

nur zur Info, die Ausfalgenzahl 2010 ist seit langem wieder gestiegn, nachdem 2009 mit 49 der schlechteste Wert seit Jahren ereicht wurde. 2010 warens ca. 52.000 UAflagen. Das sind 3000 UAflagen und somit grob 6% mehr. Das ist zwar nicht so viel aber besser als nichts.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin schon seit 2004 Abonnement der Zeitung. Für gute  Unterhaltungsmedien bin ich eigentlich gern bereit einen angemessen zu  bezahlen.
Über die Jahre hat sich mein Leseverhalten stark geändert. Anfangs war  ich hauptsächlich interessiert an Leistungsvergleichen verscheidener  Hardwarezusammenstellungen und an Tuningtipps, nach ca. 2 jahren wollte ich  eigentlich nurnoch auf dem laufenden bleiben und das mit möglichst  interessant formulieren Beiträgen und vorallem einem ausgiebigem  Wissenteil z.B. wie der sechs Ausgaben übergreifenden CPU-Wissens-Serie  vor langer langer Zeit. Lange Zeit hatte ich nix zu meckern an der zeitung und verschlang sie meist in den 1-2 Tagen nachdem sie im Briefkasten war. Ich war Stellenweise erstaunt wie gut diese  Artikel waren - vom Inhalt her vermittelten sie teilweise sogar das  gleiche Wissen wie in meinem vergangenen Informatikstudium und waren  gleichzeitig allgemein verständlich und stellenweise sogar lustig.

Aufgefallen ist mir seit einiger Zeit aber ein stetiger Verfall der des  Stils von interessant formulierten Artikeln mit Witz, Sarkasmus und  Wortspielen à la Henne Schröder, hin zu einem Stil  Einleitung-Produkttest1-Produkttest2-PrdukttestX-Fazit in trockenem  kühlen Schreibstil der mir spät Abend eher eine Hilfe bei  Schlafproblemen ist. Große Wissensartikel vermisse ich auch seit der  letzten Umgestaltung, dabei gibts doch ständig neue Technologien die es  Wert sind darüber zu Berichten. Was Produkttests angeht sind  elektronische Medien mittlerweile eh im Vorteil - dynamischer weil  online, aktueller weil oft keiner Nachrichtensperre untergeordnet und  dazu meist frei verfügbar. Weiterhin wurmt es micht mittlerweile Ausgabe  für Ausgabe mehr die tollen Prämien für Neukunden zu bestaunen, es aber  immernoch keine Programme á la "Treuebonus" zur nachhaltigen Bindung  langjähriger Abonnementen gibt. Klar lässt sich das nicht so dolle  vermarkten wie supertolle Prämien, die die eigentliche Zeitung in den  Hintergrund rücken lassen. Ich stelle mal die gewagte These auf, dass es  vom betriebswirtschaftlichen Standpunkt aus besser ist einen  langjährigen Bestandskunden zu haben, als eine Hand voll Neukunden die  es nur auf die Prämie abgesehen haben und dann wieder kündigen. Vieleicht klappts dann auch mit konstanter Auflage. 

Ich bin jedenfalls am grübeln, ob pcgh mir weiterhin das Geld wert ist.

Grüße,
Henrik


----------

